# Desplome del mercado inmobiliario, cuestión de meses



## spitfire (7 Ago 2022)

La vivienda encara una 'tormenta perfecta' en otoño: recesión a la vista, hipotecas más caras y menos dinero disponible para comprarla


Cualquiera que se deslizase por las aplicaciones inmobiliarias instaladas en su móvil en 2020, durante el primer año de la pandemia, comprobaba que la vivienda...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## khalil (7 Ago 2022)

si me diesen un € por cada vez que han dicho eso en burbuja seria rico


----------



## Visilleras (7 Ago 2022)

Nah, al final no pasará nada, que lo dijeron ayer los expertos de la Sexta en el debate








(Si, es sarcasmo)


----------



## La Tabiques (7 Ago 2022)

El que sea listo que lo Venda ahora , antes de que lleguen las subidas de tipos ,luz gas despidos … ahí saldrán pisos desesperados. A patadas ….


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ago 2022)

Yo no soy nuncabajista, pero cuesta pensar en un desplome de la misma cuando empieza un escenario inflacionario fuerte.

Si se da el desplome, solo puede ser por conspiracion bancaria de cierre de grifo hipotecario, que sea ajeno al curso de la economía


----------



## spitfire (7 Ago 2022)

khalil dijo:


> si me diesen un € por cada vez que han dicho eso en burbuja seria rico



Pues prepárate porque viene un tsunami económico y va a haber una recesión importante. 
De hecho, en la crisis del Covid, en el 2020, la vivienda bajó un 15%


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (7 Ago 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Pues prepárate porque viene un tsunami económico y va a haber una recesión importante.
> De hecho, en la crisis del Covid, en el 2020, la vivienda bajó un 15%



Y muchos dejaron escapar la oportunidad. Volverá a ocurrir en la siguiente? Yo creo que sí. En este foro de iluminados se le tiene un odio irracional a una de las mejores inversiones que existen.


----------



## khalil (7 Ago 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Pues prepárate porque viene un tsunami económico y va a haber una recesión importante.
> De hecho, en la crisis del Covid, en el 2020, la vivienda bajó un 15%



Pues no se de donde te sacas ese dato porque las fuentes oficiales no dicen eso

Esto lo acabo de sacar del INE




Pasate por este hilo donde constantemente se está analizando este tema si quieres: *Tema mítico* : - Es buen momento para comprar

Que alguien pudo encontrar una ganga antes la desesperación de la gente o el mieod al covid y quería vender rapido? por supeusto, pero la generalidad no fue esa ni mucho menos.

Ahora, ya tambien espero que baje, porque se necesita, pero vamos que llevamos con esa cantinela desde 2017


----------



## Cosme Oriol (7 Ago 2022)

Por mucha petada no esperéis ver precios pre 2008 amics ...


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Ago 2022)

ooooootraaaa veeeeeeez?


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2022)

Caerá la morralla, de suburbios y zonas obreras, pero las primera línea de costa, buenas urbanizaciones y zonas VIP seguirán subiendo. Os lo garantizo.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (7 Ago 2022)

Ya se les oye llegar a los tapayoguristas que sueñan comprarse un Ático en la Bonanova o en la Castellana de 200 m2 por 200k eypos….
Y mientras les van subiendo el alquiler…


----------



## spitfire (7 Ago 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Pues no se de donde te sacas ese dato porque las fuentes oficiales no dicen eso
> 
> Esto lo acabo de sacar del INE
> 
> ...



En las Rozas, Majadahonda etc te aseguro que cayó de precio un 15%, vivo en la zona


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> El que sea listo que lo Venda ahora , antes de que lleguen las subidas de tipos ,luz gas despidos … ahí saldrán pisos desesperados. A patadas ….


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> El que sea listo que lo Venda ahora , antes de que lleguen las subidas de tipos ,luz gas despidos … ahí saldrán pisos desesperados. A patadas ….



y vender para irse de alquiler, especulando?


----------



## La Tabiques (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> y vender para irse de alquiler, especulando?



Jugador del siglo


----------



## Charles B. (8 Ago 2022)

Podría ser cierto. En los portales inmobiliarios ya se ven importantes rebajas, eso sí, en inmuebles sobrevaloradísimos que, evidentemente, no colocan ni a la de tres. Por otra parte en mi calle han abierto un Tecnocasa, la inmobiliria gitaner, a menos de 200 metros de otra que llevaba un tiempo. Todo esto me trae recuerdos de 2008 pero como... potenciados.

Si quieres comprar nichos, espérate un poco que la cosa puede dar un giro importante en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## spitfire (8 Ago 2022)

Desinflar la burbuja inmobiliaria


La inflación, la subida de tipos de interés y la incertidumbre sobre un mercado cambiante están ayudando a desinflar un mercado en peligro y sumido en una burbuja de operaciones y precios al alcance de unos pocos




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## Teofrasto (8 Ago 2022)

El mismo cuento de siempre. En pueblos, ciudades de segunda y barrios cutres , bajará y tendras un pisito por 15000 euros. En las ciudades y barrios de alta demanda seguirá subiendo .


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Ago 2022)

ah sí, los precios bajarán... dos euros como mucho...


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no soy nuncabajista, pero cuesta pensar en un desplome de la misma cuando empieza un escenario inflacionario fuerte.
> 
> Si se da el desplome, solo puede ser por conspiracion bancaria de cierre de grifo hipotecario, que sea ajeno al curso de la economía



Ya está ocurriendo en EEUU. Sin crédito no se pueden comprar viviendas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ago 2022)

Cierto, bajará un 5%... pero después de haber subido un 20%... es lo mismo de siempre.

Todo en orden, sigan circulando.


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Caerá la morralla, de suburbios y zonas obreras, pero las primera línea de costa, buenas urbanizaciones y zonas VIP seguirán subiendo. Os lo garantizo.



Que va a caer la morralla, pisos cuéntame de barrios multiculturales, y que las zonas VIP, las de verdad, van a seguir subiendo, casi que pongo la mano en el fuego. La duda es qué pasará con todo lo que está en el medio. Aun quedan muchas incógnitas, cuan profunda será la recesión, si meterán en vereda la inflación, tipos de interés, oferta hipotecaria, paro,....., pero diría que se ven nubarrones aun mas negros que en 2008


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2022)

Un Colacao y a dormir...


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (11 Ago 2022)

No bajarán(para el remero). Se venderán a capitales extranjeros a precio de derribo. Agenda 2030


----------



## geral (11 Ago 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Pues prepárate porque viene un tsunami económico y va a haber una recesión importante.
> De hecho, en la crisis del Covid, en el 2020, la vivienda bajó un 15%





https://www.idealista.com/sala-de-prensa/informes-precio-vivienda/



No. 
Bajó menos de un 5%

Yo no creo que bajen aunque suban las hipotecas.

a) Muchos pisos se compran con cash sano
b) Con la inflación al 10% y real al 15%, no hay mejor refugio que la vivienda
c) La oferta de obra nueva y la reforma se desploma, entre otras cosas, por la escasez de suelo, la subida de precio de los materiales y la mano de obra.


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> El que sea listo que lo Venda ahora , antes de que lleguen las subidas de tipos ,luz gas despidos … ahí saldrán pisos desesperados. A patadas ….



Tu ya has vendido?


----------



## Kozak (12 Ago 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Que va a caer la morralla, pisos cuéntame de barrios multiculturales, y que las zonas VIP, las de verdad, van a seguir subiendo, casi que pongo la mano en el fuego. La duda es qué pasará con todo lo que está en el medio. Aun quedan muchas incógnitas, cuan profunda será la recesión, si meterán en vereda la inflación, tipos de interés, oferta hipotecaria, paro,....., pero diría que se ven nubarrones aun mas negros que en 2008



No quedará nada en medio: se morrallizará la mayoría, y unas pocas zonas se "gentrificarán" o pijizarán.


----------



## La Tabiques (12 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Tu ya has vendido?



gracias por preocuparte de mi , yo estoy invertido en fertilizantes , acuerdate de mi cuando te suba la comida, mas que tus zulos

el gran capital rota las inversiones , ya se forraron con la vienda ahora el capital se va a otros negocios mas lucrativos , armas , gas , petroleo

siento que segun se intuye tengas todos los huevos puestos en los pisitos


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> gracias por preocuparte de mi , yo estoy invertido en fertilizantes , acuerdate de mi cuando te suba la comida, mas que tus zulos
> 
> el gran capital rota las inversiones , ya se forraron con la vienda ahora el capital se va a otros negocios mas lucrativos , armas , gas , petroleo
> 
> siento que segun se intuye tengas todos los huevos puestos en los pisitos



Vaya crack estas hecho, adelantadote siempre al gran capital. No olvides pagar el alquiler el dia 1


----------



## La Tabiques (12 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Vaya crack estas hecho, adelantadote siempre al gran capital











Goldman mueve ficha y liquida todas sus carteras crédito inmobiliario ante el cambio de ciclo


El alumno aventajado de la anterior crisis inmobiliaria ha vuelto a tomar la delantera y ha encargado la venta en bloque de todas las cartera que compró a Caixa, Bankia y Sareb




www.elconfidencial.com




.

bueno adelantarse al gran capital es imposible, ellos crean el mercado , en su tiempo toco forrarse con real state , pero ahora pintan bastos , el ultimo duro que lo gane otro , es un dicho muy antiguo ..........y real


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Ago 2022)

Habrá que reflotar esta hilo Nostradamus-Paco, en unos meses...
Cuando un piso Paco de mierda, con paredes de papel, siga valiendo lo que vale hoy en día.
(y no me vale que una rebaja de unos pocos miles sea un "desplome")


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Podría ser cierto. En los portales inmobiliarios ya se ven importantes rebajas, eso sí, en inmuebles sobrevaloradísimos que, evidentemente, no colocan ni a la de tres. Por otra parte en mi calle han abierto un Tecnocasa, la inmobiliria gitaner, a menos de 200 metros de otra que llevaba un tiempo. Todo esto me trae recuerdos de 2008 pero como... potenciados.
> 
> Si quieres comprar nichos, espérate un poco que la cosa puede dar un giro importante en menos de 6 meses.



En mi barrio había una oficina de tecnocasa cutre y pequeña y se han mudado a una oficina mucho más grande, moderna, amplia y luminosa a menos de 100 metros. A la gente que va a entrar al bar o a la peluquería que hay al lado les asaltan. No es necesario ya ni pararse a mirar el escaparate, como vean a alguno salir a fumar un cigarro salen y se van a por él. Van por las casas llamando a todos los timbres para ofrecer charlas y consejos y para regalar una revista. Paran incluso a la gente por la calle. Los buzones reventados de publicidad de tecnocasa, de Don piso y de su puta madre. Por debajo de la puerta te dejan también una nota.

No *van desesperados*, no.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

Claro. Y eso por qué, porque lo dices tú, que eres el tonto del pueblo, a que sí. ¿O estás de broma? Espero que estés de broma (viendo tu avatar pueden ser las dos cosas).


----------



## La Tabiques (12 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> No bajarán(para el remero). Se venderán a capitales extranjeros a precio de derribo. Agenda 2030



Europa tiene previsto unos impuestos brutales de patrimonio , segunda vivienda vacia , herencias para los rentistas alquila pisos , de mucho cuidado , que no para las socimis , y grandes fondos estos logicamente estaran exentos de pagar nada como siempre

malos tiempos para el rentista.......palillero


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (12 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> la agenda 2030 tiene previsto unos impuestos brutales de patrimonio , segunda vivienda vacia , herencias para los rentistas alquila pisos , de mucho cuidado , que no para las socimis , y grandes fondos estos logicamente estaran exentos de pagar nada como siempre
> 
> malos tiempos para el rentista.......palillero



Y por supuesto esos impuestos no serán repercutidos en el alquiler. 


Ya has preguntado a tu casero si te deja colgar un cuadro?


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Ya se les oye llegar a los tapayoguristas que sueñan comprarse un Ático en la Bonanova o en la Castellana de 200 m2 por 200k eypos….
> Y mientras les van subiendo el alquiler…



200k? Está usted loco? Esos ni por 100k.


----------



## 121 (12 Ago 2022)

Soy funcionario y tengo casa

Disfruto NO LO SABES CUÁNTO de pobres miserables que odian a los funcionarios y desean tener una casa barata

ME ALIMENTA MAS QUE LA COMIDA


----------



## La Tabiques (12 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Y por supuesto esos impuestos no serán repercutidos en el alquiler.
> 
> 
> Ya has preguntado a tu casero si te deja colgar un cuadro?



Con la legislación actual para que alquilarlo si puedo okuparlo….
Todavia tienes inkilinos solventes? Kuidalos yo les haría un gran descuento , antes de que por teletrabajo o despidos se caiga más rápido aún el mercado de alquiler palillero y quizás no es tu caso pero suben mas
Los tipos de interés y eso hace menos rentable comprar para alquilar


----------



## Poseidón (12 Ago 2022)

geral dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/sala-de-prensa/informes-precio-vivienda/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace varios meses que estan bajando ya.


----------



## Beto (12 Ago 2022)

Ojalá me equivoque pero, y una mierda.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> los tapayoguristas que *sueñan comprarse* un Ático en la Bonanova o en la Castellana



Te pasa igual que a los catalanes, que predican que lo que les tenemos es envidia y usan expresiones como 'el pérfido catalán', cuando en realidad las expresiones que usamos nosotros son 'la mierda del catalán', que no sirve para nada, es una pérdida de tiempo y un coñazo o 'putos catalanes de mierda, qué pesados y qué subnormales que son'. Al igual que cuando ofrecen la 'oportunidad de aprender una lengua muy rica' si vas, los muy mediocres.

Otros que intentan usar este tipo de engañifas del lenguaje paco de mierda son los gilipollas de los de las ONG pro-invasión, cuando se sacaron de la manga que 'no hay que tenerles miedo'. Me los imagino en un _'brainstorming'_ de mierda, a ver quién propone la desfachated sin sentido más _'cool'. _Que no falten los anglicismos, que si no no son capacces ni de terminar una frase. Lo que les tenemos es un asco que no les podemos ver, pero no ya a los inmigrantes, sino a los sorbelefas de los palmeros.

Pues tú lo mismo, so sorbelefas, que eres un sorbelefas, sustituyendo anglicismos por estupideces como 'los tapayoguristaaas', 'los burbumooriiis', que lo que tienen es envidiaaa. Vendehumos de lo más vulgar y de lo más común, fantasmas, fantoches, estómagos agradecidos a pesar de estar vacíos, troles, amargados, acabados de la vida y desesperados de la muerte. ¿De qué hostias váis? Pero si tienes ahí arriba la gráfica, so subnormal.

No se puede ser más ridículo y más gilipollas.

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real, Evergrande *-94%*, ¿te estás enterando o no te estás enterando?, so payaso.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Te pasa igual que a los catalanes, que predican que lo que les tenemos es envidia y usan expresiones como 'el pérfido catalán', cuando en realidad las expresiones que usamos nosotros son 'la mierda del catalán', que no sirve para nada, es una pérdida de tiempo y un coñazo o 'putos catalanes de mierda, qué pesados y qué subnormales que son'. Al igual que cuando ofrecen la 'oportunidad de aprender una lengua muy rica' si vas, los muy mediocres.
> 
> Otros que intentan usar este tipo de engañifas del lenguaje paco de mierda son los gilipollas de los de las ONG pro-invasión, cuando se sacaron de la manga que 'no hay que tenerles miedo'. Me los imagino en un _'brainstorming'_ de mierda, a ver quién propone la desfachated sin sentido más _'cool'. _Que no falten los anglicismos, que si no no son capacces ni de terminar una frase. Lo que les tenemos es un asco que no les podemos ver, pero no ya a los inmigrantes, sino a los sorbelefas de los palmeros.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, menuda tara mental gastas amigo. Después de tu ataque de diarrea mental pones un gráfico de una promotora china que se ha ido a la mierda y ya con eso sacas la conclusión de que los inmuebles (en España o en todo el mundo, vete a saber) no valen nada jajajaj pero en serio eres tan SUMAMENTE TONTO??

Es digno de estudio en nivel de este foro.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Estás tú para insultar, vamos. Decir que Evergrande es '_una promotora china_' es como decir que Lehman Brothers e_s 'una empresa'. _Infórmate un poquito del origen de la burbuja inmobiliaria del 2008 y de las consecuencias de la quiebra de Evergrande, subnormal.
> 
> En el economista no te informes, infórmate bien. Pues ellos escriben 'si cae' cuando llevan 5 años caído a 0.12 -94%
> 
> _Según el economista, si cae Evergrande, el colapso podría afectar a la economía china y a parte del mundo, pero no será tan grave como con la quiebra de Lehman Brothers en EE. UU. No se puede hacer un paralelismo exacto con Lehman Brothers porque era una empresa financiera con muchas ramificaciones._



Muy bien, ahora dime según tus sesudos análisis cuánto debería valer el m2 de una vivienda media en una ciudad mediana de España? Tengo interés por ver si eres de los que creen que os las van a regalar con tapas del yogur o si sabes al menos hacer una valoración objetiva en un entorno pesimista.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Madre mía, menuda tara mental gastas amigo. Después de tu ataque de diarrea mental pones un gráfico de una promotora china que se ha ido a la mierda y ya con eso sacas la conclusión de que los inmuebles (en España o en todo el mundo, vete a saber) no valen nada jajajaj pero en serio eres tan SUMAMENTE TONTO??
> 
> Es digno de estudio en nivel de este foro.



Estás tú para insultar, vamos. Decir que Evergrande es '_una promotora china_' es como decir que Lehman Brothers e_s 'una empresa de allí de los Estados Unidos'. 

*Lehman Brothers* Holdings Inc. fue una compañía global de servicios financieros de Estados Unidos fundada en 1850. Destacaba en banca de inversión, gestión de activos financieros e inversiones en renta fija, banca comercial, gestión de inversiones y servicios bancarios en general.

La quiebra de Lehman Brothers es l*a mayor quiebra* en la historia de Estados Unidos y *está fuertemente asociada a la crisis financiera global de 2008*.

Según el economista, si cae *Evergrande*, el colapso podría afectar a la economía china y a parte del mundo, pero no será tan grave como con la quiebra de *Lehman* Brothers en EE. UU. No se puede hacer un paralelismo exacto con Lehman Brothers porque era una empresa financiera con muchas ramificaciones._



Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> los que creen que os las van a regalar con tapas del yogur



Como ya he explicado, Esas tonterías sólo las decís los gilipollas.


----------



## Bobesponjista (12 Ago 2022)

121 dijo:


> Soy funcionario y tengo casa
> 
> Disfruto NO LO SABES CUÁNTO de pobres miserables que odian a los funcionarios y desean tener una casa barata
> 
> ME ALIMENTA MAS QUE LA COMIDA



Eso es que no eres un paupérrimo C2


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (12 Ago 2022)

121 dijo:


> Soy funcionario y tengo casa
> 
> Disfruto NO LO SABES CUÁNTO de pobres miserables que odian a los funcionarios y desean tener una casa barata
> 
> ME ALIMENTA MAS QUE LA COMIDA



Tío menudo trollaco eres, tú no eras el que iba a comprar en Somió?


----------



## algala (12 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Y muchos dejaron escapar la oportunidad. Volverá a ocurrir en la siguiente? Yo creo que sí. En este foro de iluminados se le tiene un odio irracional a una de las mejores inversiones que existen.



No es que le tengan odio, es que la mitad no tienen posibilidad de acceder a comprar ninguna vivienda, y se consuelan pensando que es una mala inversión.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

algala dijo:


> No es que le tengan odio, es que la mitad no tienen posibilidad de acceder a comprar ninguna vivienda, y se consuelan pensando que es una mala inversión.



Efectivamente, si no existe comprador final ni es rentable, es una mala inversión. No hará falta que bajen los precios de la vivienda. Lo que está ocurriendo es que la inflación está superando con creces a la rentabilidad que se obtiene de comprar un inmueble para alquilar.

Ni te proteges de la inflación, ni te sale rentable alquilarlo, ni tienes comprador final que lo pueda comprar para vivir. En zona no multicultural, con dos sueldos de 3000 euros, salario que está en el percentil 90, no llega para comprar un piso de calidad estándar en 30 años. El 90% de las compraventas son _inversiones. _Está claro que el último euro ya lo ganó otro.

En pueblos y ciudades de 70-200000 habitantes donde no hay ni turismo ni empleo de calidad ( apenas lo hay, ni siquiera en Madrid ) ya hay pisos que valen 30000-70000 euros y no consiguen quitárselos de encima de ninguna de las maneras. Yo mismo tengo uno que he heredado de mis abuelos y ahí está el piso, tampoco me preocupa mucho. Lo tengo pues por si voy, no se lo voy a estar ahora alquilando a unos panchitos a través de tecnocasa.

El único que puede estar más o menos tranquilo es el que compró en Madrid y ya lo ha terminado de pagar o le queda muy poco (tan sólo otros 10 años más, venga campeones). Estos desgraciados tras agachar la cabeza bien ahí como unos hijos de puta y como buenos cabrones que son para pagar con orgullo y satisfacción al banco mes a mes, aguantando carros y carretas en casa y en el trabajo, a su jefe, a los compañeros que se ríen de él, a la zorra insoportable de su mujer -no se puede ser cabrón y no tener cuernos- y privándose no ya de lujos, sino de la vida misma, ahí están tan contentos, dicen, pues ahora, ¡su piso vale más!


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Efectivamente, si no existe comprador final ni es rentable, es una mala inversión. No hará falta que bajen los precios de la vivienda. Lo que está ocurriendo es que la inflación está superando con creces a la rentabilidad que se obtiene de comprar un inmueble para alquilar.
> 
> Ni te proteges de la inflación, ni te sale rentable alquilarlo, ni tienes comprador final que lo pueda comprar para vivir. En zona no multicultural, con dos sueldos de 3000 euros, salario que está en el percentil 90, no llega para comprar un piso de calidad estándar en 30 años. El 90% de las compraventas son _inversiones. _Está claro que el último euro ya lo ganó otro.
> 
> ...



Cómo te ves a los 65 años? Con la seguridad social petada pagandote 4 duros de jubilacion rebuscando en idealista habitacion en piso compartido por no haber comprado vivienda?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ago 2022)

quiero vender el piso (tengo la casa y otro apartamento) y veo que no hay manera.... está la cosa jodida de cojones


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Cómo te ves a los 65 años? Con la seguridad social petada pagandote 4 duros de jubilacion rebuscando en idealista habitacion en piso compartido por no haber comprado vivienda?



Si ya te lo he dicho, no seas pesado hombre, te lo repito:



espada de madera dijo:


> En pueblos y ciudades de 70-200000 habitantes donde no hay ni turismo ni empleo de calidad ( apenas lo hay, ni siquiera en Madrid ) ya hay pisos que valen 30000-70000 euros y no consiguen quitárselos de encima de ninguna de las maneras. *Yo mismo tengo uno* que he heredado de mis abuelos y ahí está el piso, tampoco me preocupa mucho. Lo tengo pues por si voy, no se lo voy a estar ahora alquilando a unos panchitos a través de tecnocasa.



Y quien no lo tenga, se lo compra por 4 perras o lo alquila por dos. *Ahí el problema no es comprar, sino conseguir vender*. En estos sitios, claro que existe lo que los gilipollas llamáis 'tapayogurismo'. Incluso en zonas costeras, siempre que no sean Gandía, Ibiza... también hay viviendas tiradas de precio.

_'Los tapayoguristas', 'los burbumoooriiis', 'los doritooos', 'y cuando tengas 65 años'_, jajaja. Dejar de decir gilipolleces, hostias, que parecéis subnormales.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Habrá que reflotar esta hilo Nostradamus-Paco, en unos meses...
> Cuando un piso Paco de mierda, con paredes de papel, siga valiendo lo que vale hoy en día.
> (y no me vale que una rebaja de unos pocos miles sea un "desplome")



Es que es normal. La gente parece no entender que la inflación devalúa la moneda (y las deudas ), por tanto en el futuro el dinero tendrá menos poder adquisitivo. Y los pisos, aunque más viejos, aún así le ganarán la carrera a los papelitos.
Así que ahorrar e irse de alquiler en lugar de transformar los papeles en deuda y en un activo cuyo valor lleva mejor el paso del tiempo, no parece buena idea. Y menos dilatarla en el tiempo.
Otra cosa es que no se vea, o que no se tenga para una entrada con sus gastos e impuestos correspondientes y entonces se vean la uvas verdes.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> inflación devalúa la moneda (y las deudas ),



Sí, claro, ahora vas a comparar una deuda hipotecaria con la deuda de los Estados.

Quien tiene ahora mismo una hipoteca a medias está jodido, si hay inflación y tiene que pagar el doble por todo con el mismo salario, entonces, lo que le queda es *menos dinero para pagar la cuota*. Y encima, en el trabajo estará más jodido y tendrá mucha más presión. ¡Y si lo conserva!

En el caso de las hipotecas a tipo variable, el problema es aún mayor, el euribor sube y la cuota de la hipoteca se le dispara.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Quien tiene ahora mismo una hipoteca a medias está jodido, si hay inflación y tiene que pagar el doble por todo con el mismo salario, entonces, lo que le queda es *menos dinero para pagar la cuota*. Y encima, en el trabajo estará más jodido y tendrá mucha más presión.
> 
> En el caso de las hipotecas a tipo variable, el problema es aún mayor, el euribor sube y la cuota de la hipoteca se le dispara.



Eso le pasará al que no haya hecho las cuentas bien. Pero también hay quien las hace bien y cubre las diferentes variables.
Si se compra a buen precio y se alquila bien (y buen piso según mi criterio), te pagan los gastos (y el piso). Que te quede un pequeño cash-flow al mes es lo de menos. Te pagan el piso. En unos años lo tendrás enterito. Ya no te digo si además tienes el dinero para liquidar la hipoteca en el momento que quieras.
Te quitas papelitos y su consiguiente pérdida de poder adquisitivo, y lo cambias por una deuda que sí se devaluará y te interesa, que la pagarás en muchos años (te la pagan de hecho) y un activo que también mantendrá su valor. Es un tema que necesita sus años y al final del camino tienes un buen patrimonio.

Lo que sube el euribor no hace pupa. Y de momento hablan mucho (tienen que intentar hacer lo que puedan), pero al poco de subirlo, lo tendrán que bajar de nuevo porque los primeros en petar son ellos. Así que en una hipoteca a 20 años, eso es una lluvia de verano.

La otra opción es tener el dinero en el banco perdiendo su valor día a día.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso le pasará al que no haya hecho las cuentas bien. Pero también hay quien las hace bien y cubre las diferentes variables.
> Si se compra a buen precio y se alquila bien (y buen piso según mi criterio), te pagan los gastos (y el piso). Que te quede un pequeño cash-flow al mes es lo de menos. Te pagan el piso. En unos años lo tendrás enterito. Ya no te digo si además tienes el dinero para liquidar la hipoteca en el momento que quieras.
> Te quitas papelitos y su consiguiente pérdida de poder adquisitivo, y lo cambias por una deuda que sí se devaluará y te interesa, que la pagarás en muchos años (te la pagan de hecho) y un activo que también mantendrá su valor. Es un tema que necesita sus años y al final del camino tienes un buen patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Ahora me vas a salir con la 'deuda buena'.

Pero si es muy fácil. Pon el link a un piso en Madrid que no sea un zulo infecto en un barrio de mierda, donde tú quieras. Y ahora hacemos las cuentas. Me fío incluso de la calculadora hipotecaria del idealista. A ver qué sueldo nececesitas y cuánto tiempo para ahorrar para la entrada -pagando alquiler mientras tanto-, a qué edad das la entrada y te compras el piso. A cuántos años es la hipoteca, cuánto pagas de cuota, cuánto te queda de salario y cuándo terminas de pagarla. Que no me cuentes historias. Una cosa es contar cuentos y otra muy distinta tener que estudiar y trabajar tú y pagar el piso tú, no te jode.

Y a la hora de venderlo lo mismo, a quién se lo vendes. Como ya he dicho, el 90% de las compraventas son 'inversiones', pero el último euro ya lo ganó otro hace tiempo.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> La otra opción es tener el dinero en el banco perdiendo su valor día a día.



Esto qué es, primero de EGB de burbuja o qué es esto. Si los bancos 'no dan nada' desde hace años es precisamente para intentar quitarse toda la morralla que tienen. Por eso quebró el popular, porque sólo tenía morralla inmobiliaria. Un euro les dieron. El dinero en el banco es que no lo quieren ya ni ellos, ni siquiera con las subidas de tipos.

Para quién ya tenga el dinero, precisamente las compras _'a tocateja'_ son los nuevos depósitos, pero encima con más riesgo y sin ninguna garantía. Inmovilizar y enterrar el dinero para no poder disponer de él con la inflación por las nubes y una rentabilidad ridícula o quizá negativa no es una insensatez, es un suicidio.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ahora me vas a salir con la 'deuda buena'.
> 
> Pero si es muy fácil. Pon el link a un piso en Madrid que no sea un zulo infecto en un barrio de mierda, donde tú quieras. Y ahora hacemos las cuentas. Me fío incluso de la calculadora hipotecaria del idealista. A ver qué sueldo nececesitas y cuánto tiempo para ahorrar para la entrada -pagando alquiler mientras tanto-, a qué edad das la entrada y te compras el piso. A cuántos años es la hipoteca, cuánto pagas de cuota, cuánto te queda de salario y cuándo terminas de pagarla. Que no me cuentes historias. Una cosa es contar cuentos y otra muy distinta tener que estudiar y trabajar tú y pagar el piso tú, no te jode.
> 
> Y a la hora de venderlo lo mismo, a quién se lo vendes. Como ya he dicho, el 90% de las compraventas son 'inversiones', pero el último euro ya lo ganó otro hace tiempo.



Tú piensa lo que quieras. No tengo que poner links a nada, yo ya lo he hecho. El último en 2021, comprado por más de 30m por debajo de tasación. Alquilado desde el día 1 a 700€. Entrada+gastos 40m. ROCE 14 %. Ya reformado y en buena zona. 90m2 3h 2b. No he tenido que hacer nada, salvo las gestiones propias de una compra y contrato alquiler. 

En la inversión inmobiliaria hay de todo, lo puedes hacer bien, medio bien o cagarla. Pero eso es otro tema.
Si no fuera buen negocio, no invertirían en él. Y es una de las inversiones más potentes que hay y ha habido. La gente necesita vivir en una vivienda.
No es nada malo. Hay gente que quiere vivir en un piso alquilado y gente que le proporciona esa posibilidad.
Personalmente, prefiero invertir en esto que en una empresa por ejemplo, los riesgos y el trabajo son mucho mayores.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Esto qué es, primero de EGB de burbuja o qué es esto. Si los bancos 'no dan nada' desde hace años es precisamente para intentar quitarse toda la morralla que tienen. Por eso quebró el popular, porque sólo tenía morralla inmobiliaria. Un euro les dieron. El dinero en el banco es que no lo quieren ya ni ellos, ni siquiera con las subidas de tipos.
> 
> Para quién ya tenga el dinero, precisamente las compras _'a tocateja'_ son los nuevos depósitos, pero encima con más riesgo y sin ninguna garantía. Inmovilizar y enterrar el dinero para no poder disponer de él con la inflación por las nubes y una rentabilidad ridícula o quizá negativa no es una insensatez, es un suicidio.



Estás mezclando churras con merinas y cambiando de rama en la conversación.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estás mezclando churras con merinas y cambiando de rama en la conversación.



Pero si has sido tú el de 'los bancos no dan nada', cacho cabrón.



estupeharto dijo:


> Tú piensa lo que quieras. No tengo que poner links a nada, yo ya lo he hecho. El último en 2021, comprado por más de 30m por debajo de tasación. Alquilado desde el día 1 a 700€. Entrada+gastos 40m. ROCE 14 %. Ya reformado y en buena zona. 90m2 3h 2b. No he tenido que hacer nada, salvo las gestiones propias de una compra y contrato alquiler.
> 
> En la inversión inmobiliaria hay de todo, lo puedes hacer bien, medio bien o cagarla. Pero eso es otro tema.
> Si no fuera buen negocio, no invertirían en él. Y es una de las inversiones más potentes que hay y ha habido. La gente necesita vivir en una vivienda.
> ...



Pues entonces es un claro caso de:

- Tienes ahorros
- No tienes ni puta idea de dónde invertirlo (muy pocos saben)
- Los bancos no dan nada
- Pues al ladrillo

Y vas y te compras un piso, que es lo que se ha hecho siempre y lo que hace todo el mundo. (dices que 'si no fuera buen negocio, no invertirían en él'). Las cuentas son un enigma -tampoco yo le voy a pedir cuentas a nadie, las que te he preguntado son las del comprador, que son las que hago yo-, pero dices que es buen negocio porque sí, porque es lo que hacen los demás y porque si no fuera buen negocio no invertirían en él.

No hay más preguntas, señoría.
Keis cloust.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pero si has sido tú el de 'los bancos no dan nada', cacho cabrón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La señoría eres tú, que te lo guisas y te lo comes, sin saber ni con quien hablas. Tu palabra es ley (en tu cabeza).
Lo dicho, tú piensa lo que quieras y haz lo que quieras. Si con eso también tienes problemas, tuyos son.

PD. Yo no he dicho que los bancos no dan nada. Te traiciona tu subconsciente. Lee de nuevo.... 
Yo he hablado de inflación de papelitos.


----------



## JyQ (12 Ago 2022)

Hay que recurrir al abuso de mercado constante mediante los medios de comunicación para agitar el panal.

En cualquier caso, en los momentos de pánico generados por estos abusadores de mercado, es el momento de comprar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no soy nuncabajista, pero cuesta pensar en un desplome de la misma cuando empieza un escenario inflacionario fuerte.
> 
> Si se da el desplome, solo puede ser por conspiracion bancaria de cierre de grifo hipotecario, que sea ajeno al curso de la economía



Pues precisamente... con una inflacion maja.
El que se haya metido a hinberzor se encuentra con que su sueldo no da para una mierda... y las letras de las hipotecas suben. Y cuidadin que comprando mierdas para meterlas en airbnb hay un monton de gente.


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Para quién ya tenga el dinero, precisamente las compras _'a tocateja'_ son los nuevos depósitos, pero encima con más riesgo y sin ninguna garantía. Inmovilizar y enterrar el dinero para no poder disponer de él con la inflación por las nubes y una rentabilidad ridícula o quizá negativa no es una insensatez, es un suicidio.



Y encima dinero inmovilizado en un piso en Ejpaña jaja... un país que puede acabar peor que Bangladesh al ritmo que vamos.


----------



## algala (13 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Efectivamente, si no existe comprador final ni es rentable, es una mala inversión. No hará falta que bajen los precios de la vivienda. Lo que está ocurriendo es que la inflación está superando con creces a la rentabilidad que se obtiene de comprar un inmueble para alquilar.
> 
> Ni te proteges de la inflación, ni te sale rentable alquilarlo, ni tienes comprador final que lo pueda comprar para vivir. En zona no multicultural, con dos sueldos de 3000 euros, salario que está en el percentil 90, no llega para comprar un piso de calidad estándar en 30 años. El 90% de las compraventas son _inversiones. _Está claro que el último euro ya lo ganó otro.
> 
> ...



Que cantidad de lugares comunes, y que olor a fracaso.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Ago 2022)

En España bajar la vivienda? Antes se suicidan. Para que baje hay que meterle mano al IBI.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que veo, más allá de lo que pase en el futuro, que nadie lo puede asegurar, es que, en lugar de argumentar sobre el tema, hay como un odio al otro, insultos y difamaciones gratuitas y sin conocimiento de causa.
Como un quiero y no puedo que se paga con el otro.
Vamos a ver, que cada uno haga lo que le salga y por la misma, que el otro haga también lo que quiera.

Hay montones de gente que ha invertido en inmobiliario y ha sacado su beneficio. Negarlo es de ignorantes. Si no lo has hecho, no inventes. Si lo has hecho mal, no generalizes.

Que se invierta en inmobiliario no implica que no se invierta o pueda invertir en otras cosas. De nuevo conclusiones gratuitas y erróneas. Vaya forma de razonar.

Y el que no quiera invertir en eso y prefiera mantener efectivo, que también es una inversión, pues que lo haga. Ahí sí que tienes asegurada la pérdida por inflación. Colchón hay que tener. Pero a partir de una cantidad se pueden mirar otras opciones si no quieres que el puto impuesto de la inflación te coma una buena parte.
¿Tan difícil es de entender?
Dando lecciones y descalificando,.... Ego que no vale para nada salvo para quedar retratado.


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Ago 2022)

En 2006 me llegaron a ofrecer 300k por mi piso. En 2014 llegó a valer 200k. Hoy esta a 250k.

No tuve huevos y no vendí en 2006. Error.
Eso si, lo alquile y me fui a otro mejor por un diferencial de 400 euros. No compre en 2006. Acierto.
Ahora he vuelto a mi piso de siempre. Tan feliz.

Ya lo creo que van a bajar…


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (13 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pues precisamente... con una inflacion maja.
> El que se haya metido a hinberzor se encuentra con que su sueldo no da para una mierda... y las letras de las hipotecas suben. Y cuidadin que comprando mierdas para meterlas en airbnb hay un monton de gente.



La mayoría de gente que se hipotecó el año pasado o en 2020 lo hizo a tipo fijo. Las letras de la hipoteca no solo no suben, sino que en términos reales BAJAN por la inflación de cada año (y no me refiero a la de este ultimo año, si no a la que teníamos antes).

En serio, no sabéis lo rematadamente PATÉTICOS que sois con vuestros razonamientos paco de mierda de "los pisos no valen nada", mientras hay gente como yo llevándoselo calentito. Para que te hagas una idea, me pagan de alquiler EL TRIPLE de lo que pago yo de hipoteca.

Lo dicho, sois subnormales.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Ago 2022)

Tu padre es Guindos?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> La mayoría de gente que se hipotecó el año pasado o en 2020 lo hizo a tipo fijo. Las letras de la hipoteca no solo no suben, sino que en términos reales BAJAN por la inflación de cada año (y no me refiero a la de este ultimo año, si no a la que teníamos antes).
> 
> En serio, no sabéis lo rematadamente PATÉTICOS que sois con vuestros razonamientos paco de mierda de "los pisos no valen nada", mientras hay gente como yo llevándoselo calentito. Para que te hagas una idea, me pagan de alquiler EL TRIPLE de lo que pago yo de hipoteca.
> 
> Lo dicho, sois subnormales.



Ese razonamiento te lo compro cuando te actualicen el sueldo por encima de la inflacion.
Ah... hijo de primos en primer grado...TU.

Que eres clon del pizzero?.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Ago 2022)

La cojtah y loj lugareh sentricoh se van a la puta mierda también, por tres motivos contundentes e irresistibles


1-Peak oil (turismo de masas a la puta mierda, el de Rayn Air ya a dicho que se acabó volar barato, y esto es sólo el principio... sobretodo en islas donde no llega ni siquiera el tren y el autobús).

2-INVIERNO DEMOGRÁFICO.

3-Ley de Vivienda sosiá comunijtah pedida por Bruselas para matar a los langostos, en vigor y aprobada este otoño; se necesita otra vez a los curritos en las ciudades para cuando se relocalicen las fábricas (de los ricos de verdad...) por el Peak Oil.

Lo siento himberzoreh, pero os vais a la puta mierda.

A sí, es verdad que er Pij Oi no sisteh, y que er pitroleoh ej antibióticoh, por eso YA, AHORA se está legislando el racionamiento, incluso para que el coche particular sea visto como un "problema social" algo "indeseable".


Me voy a pedir un palé de palomitas, esto promete, la "clase mierda-alta cayetanil" alérgica al trabajo y el esfuerzo, que se cree algo, al puto guano.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Ago 2022)

Si tú padre fuera listo, compraría tierras fértiles como el Bill Gates, no tochos podridos que nunca se van a revalorizar por el Peak Oil que pasamos en 2018 y el invierno demográfico.

Pero bueno, cada uno quema su dinero como quiere.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Ago 2022)

¿Qué saben estos que ya no compran pisitos?

*Por qué fondos como Nuveen, PSP o HSBC compran tierras de cultivo en España









Por qué fondos como Nuveen, PSP o HSBC compran tierras de cultivo en España


Se multiplica el número de firmas en operaciones en el campo. Buscan rentabilidades del 5% o 6% alquilando a 20 años




www.google.com








Ej er Pij Oi no sisteeeeeeeh
*


----------



## Charles B. (13 Ago 2022)

A ver si bajan los precios porque todo lo que me interesa en *zonas decentes* de Madrid no baja de 800K.


----------



## spitfire (13 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> La mayoría de gente que se hipotecó el año pasado o en 2020 lo hizo a tipo fijo. Las letras de la hipoteca no solo no suben, sino que en términos reales BAJAN por la inflación de cada año (y no me refiero a la de este ultimo año, si no a la que teníamos antes).
> 
> En serio, no sabéis lo rematadamente PATÉTICOS que sois con vuestros razonamientos paco de mierda de "los pisos no valen nada", mientras hay gente como yo llevándoselo calentito. Para que te hagas una idea, me pagan de alquiler EL TRIPLE de lo que pago yo de hipoteca.
> 
> Lo dicho, sois subnormales.



Ya, y cuánto has dado de entrada?


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (13 Ago 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Ya, y cuánto has dado de entrada?



Un 20% + 7% de impuestos y gastos burocráticos.


----------



## mensch_maschine (13 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Si tú padre fuera listo, compraría tierras fértiles como el Bill Gates, no tochos podridos que nunca se van a revalorizar por el Peak Oil que pasamos en 2018 y el invierno demográfico.
> 
> Pero bueno, cada uno quema su dinero como quiere.



Tierras fértiles dice... pues nada, aquí mismo en España tiene hectáreas para aburrir. 
Es super rentable la agricultura, ¿eh?. Se está pegando la gente para ir a los pueblos a arar las tierras y plantar tomates. Señor...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Ago 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Tierras fértiles dice... pues nada, aquí mismo en España tiene hectáreas para aburrir.
> Es super rentable la agricultura, ¿eh?. Se está pegando la gente para ir a los pueblos a arar las tierras y plantar tomates. Señor...




El que invierte no va a mancharse las manos, estos tíos no están montando minifundios... están pagando para ser SEÑORES FEUDALES.

¿Por cierto, cómo va el tema de la guerra por las tierras fértiles, perdón, de Ucrania?


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> quiero vender el piso (tengo la casa y otro apartamento) y veo que no hay manera.... está la cosa jodida de cojones



Piénsalo. Si vendes, la que gana es hacienda que te cruje.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Ago 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> En 2006 me llegaron a ofrecer 300k por mi piso. En 2014 llegó a valer 200k. Hoy esta a 250k.
> 
> No tuve huevos y no vendí en 2006. Error.
> Eso si, lo alquile y me fui a otro mejor por un diferencial de 400 euros. No compre en 2006. Acierto.
> ...



Si hubieras hecho tantas transacciones, quienes hubieran hecho su agosto habrían sido el fisco y otros parásitos inevitables.


----------



## mensch_maschine (14 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El que invierte no va a mancharse las manos, estos tíos no están montando minifundios... están pagando para ser SEÑORES FEUDALES.
> 
> ¿Por cierto, cómo va el tema de la guerra por las tierras fértiles, perdón, de Ucrania?



Pues a ver si se pasan por un par de pueblos de la Castilla profunda y me sacan de pobre. Lo de la España (y la Europa rural) vaciada debe ser una broma.


----------



## spitfire (14 Ago 2022)

Dentro de 6 meses o algo más, cuando empiecen los recortes de gasto público para empezar a pagar la deuda pública y cuando los bancos cierren el grifo del crédito, vamos a ver caídas notorias del precio de la vivienda. ¿Cuánto? No lo sé pero en recesión toda europa, paro creciente, cierre de empresas etc.... veo muy difícil que las viviendas puedan mantener estos precios. 
Vamos a esperar 6 meses y podremos hablar más y mejor.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Ago 2022)

Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?


----------



## espada de madera (14 Ago 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
> Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?





spitfire dijo:


> Dentro de 6 meses o algo más, cuando empiecen los recortes de gasto público para empezar a pagar la deuda pública y cuando los bancos cierren el grifo del crédito, vamos a ver caídas notorias del precio de la vivienda. ¿Cuánto? No lo sé pero en recesión toda europa, paro creciente, cierre de empresas etc.... veo muy difícil que las viviendas puedan mantener estos precios.
> Vamos a esperar 6 meses y podremos hablar más y mejor.



Los llevan manteniendo desde el 2008. Lo que no van a conseguir esta vez es que suba el precio por encima de la inflación. Invertir en vivienda es perder dinero.

En Salamanca como en Las Vegas, lo que ocurra en el barrio de Salamanca se queda en el barrio de Salamanca. No nos interesa.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ago 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
> Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?



No puedes extrapolar los datos de uno de los barrios mas "populares" del pais donde siempre esta la gente con mayor poder adquisitivo y donde siempre habra demanda a la coyuntura del mercado inmobiliario en general, no jodamos.


----------



## espada de madera (14 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> La otra opción es tener el dinero en el banco perdiendo su valor día a día.





estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que los bancos no dan nada.



No, tú lo que has dicho es que eres subnormal.


----------



## Espeluznao (14 Ago 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
> Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?



No te avisaron en 2013???


----------



## espada de madera (14 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo lo que veo, más allá de lo que pase en el futuro, que nadie lo puede asegurar, es que, en lugar de argumentar sobre el tema, hay como un odio al otro, insultos y difamaciones gratuitas y sin conocimiento de causa.
> Como un quiero y no puedo que se paga con el otro.
> Vamos a ver, que cada uno haga lo que le salga y por la misma, que el otro haga también lo que quiera.
> 
> ...






algala dijo:


> Que cantidad de lugares comunes, y que olor a fracaso.



Esto es lo único que sabéis hacer los 'triunfadores'.
_'Compro un piso cutre, le lavo la cara y lo alquilo. Y así ganaré dinero'_.

No se puede ser más corto de miras, más simplón, más inútil, más paleto, más gañán, más miserable, más ruín, más acabado de la vida y más gilipollas. Y luego darán consejos de economía y de negocios, opinarán si la gente quiere trabajar o no, darán lecciones prácticas y morales y establecerán si nos tenemos que ir a vivir más cerca o más lejos.

Aprendices de *parásitos mandando trabajar y ganar dinero a los demás*, catetos y paletos llamando envidiosos a los demás, diciendo gilipolleces y haciendo el ridículo. Son tan inútiles y tan torpes que no saben ni qué hacer ni con su dinero, ni con su puta vida, pero aún tienen el valor de opinar.

El que no sabes con quién hablas eres tú, tonto la polla.

_'Pues compro un piso y le lavo la cara y lo alquilo'_, dice el mongolo.
Pero qué gilipollas eres, hostias.

¡Anda que no *váis a comer mierda*, subnormales!


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Esto es lo único que sabéis hacer los 'triunfadores'.
> _'Compro un piso cutre, le lavo la cara y lo alquilo. Y así ganaré dinero'_.
> 
> No se puede ser más corto de miras, más simplón, más inútil, más paleto, más gañán, más miserable, más ruín, más acabado de la vida y más gilipollas. Y luego darán consejos de economía y de negocios, opinarán si la gente quiere trabajar o no, darán lecciones prácticas y morales y establecerán si nos tenemos que ir a vivir más cerca o más lejos.
> ...



Hala, a la mierda y al ignore, payaso.

Este personaje es una muestra de ser miserable. Lo primero es un resentido, envidioso. Lo segundo, un mal educado, ignorante. Se dedica a insultar, a tergiversar, a poner palabras en tu boca que no has dicho, a mal interpretar.
Y todo ello con un aire de ser despreciable, desagradable, que no aporta nada, que se cree algo y que demuestra que es una escoria inútil e impresentable allá donde esté.
No me extrañaría que fuera un paguitero de mierda que ha trabajado bien poco. Es lo que demuestra. El asco que rezuma a los que trabajan y miran por su patrimonio en este heztado lo delata.

En este foro hay personajes como éste y a todos ellos lo mejor es ignorarlos y que les den.


----------



## algala (14 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Esto es lo único que sabéis hacer los 'triunfadores'.
> _'Compro un piso cutre, le lavo la cara y lo alquilo. Y así ganaré dinero'_.
> 
> No se puede ser más corto de miras, más simplón, más inútil, más paleto, más gañán, más miserable, más ruín, más acabado de la vida y más gilipollas. Y luego darán consejos de economía y de negocios, opinarán si la gente quiere trabajar o no, darán lecciones prácticas y morales y establecerán si nos tenemos que ir a vivir más cerca o más lejos.
> ...



Muerto de hambre, me nutre tu envidia.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Ago 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> La vivienda encara una 'tormenta perfecta' en otoño: recesión a la vista, hipotecas más caras y menos dinero disponible para comprarla
> 
> 
> Cualquiera que se deslizase por las aplicaciones inmobiliarias instaladas en su móvil en 2020, durante el primer año de la pandemia, comprobaba que la vivienda...
> ...



En la pasada crisis cayeron chuzos de punta y tuvieron que pasar varios años para ver bajadas significativas. No veo porqué esta vez tenga que ser diferente. El ladrillo en España es algo sagrado, muy probablemente veamos las mismas caidas pero mucho me temo que habrá que tomarlo con mucha paciencia.


----------



## algala (14 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> _'Compro un piso cutre, le lavo la cara y lo alquilo. Y así ganaré dinero'_.
> 
> Despertando la envidia allí por dónde pasas.



Yo no ganaré dinero, ya lo he ganado, y bien que disfruto de la plusvalía.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2022)

algala dijo:


> Muerto de hambre, me nutre tu envidia.



He añadido una descripción más detallada del Escoria de Mierdera, baja estofa del floro donde los haya


----------



## La Tabiques (14 Ago 2022)

Esta vez el combate entre palilleros alquila zulos y burbujos tapa yoguristas
Será más limpio:
Esta Vez no hay estado para salvar a los palilleros alquila zulos …..,ya que está arruinado y quebrado …
No va a haber ni sareb ya que está quebrada ni los alemanes nos van a dejar más pasta , si acaso que les devolvamos lo que les debemos para comprar gas

Esta vez ninguna mano fuerte salvará a los palilleros … lucha generacional ,si los jóvenes no pueden permitirse un piso tampoco pueden permitirse mantener jubis y funcis a sueldos mayores que en la empresa privada

Lets fight


----------



## Waterman (14 Ago 2022)

A medida que disminuya la poblacion el precio de la vivienda bajara, simplemente por oferta/demanda. Otra cosa es que la poblacion crezca, bien por nuevas remesas de inmigracion masiva, cosa que dudo con la situacion actual de España o que los inmigrantes actuales consigan tener mucha descendencia. Esto ultimo dependera del dinero disponible para ayudas, a medio plazo no va a haber ni para pagar pensiones, asi que las ayudas, en caso de haberlas, seran muy escasas y gran parte de esa gente preferira mudarse a paises con mejores condiciones economicas.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Ago 2022)

El ladrillo y las tierras es una buena inversion, no veremos pisos y casas a 6.000 aurelios, va a ser que no !!!.  

PD- Los desplomes vendran del lado de las cripto-tonto-monedas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ago 2022)

O siglos...


----------



## _V_ (14 Ago 2022)

¿Cuántos años llevamos prediciendo esto?


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Esta vez el combate entre palilleros alquila zulos y burbujos tapa yoguristas
> Será más limpio:
> Esta Vez no hay estado para salvar a los palilleros alquila zulos …..,ya que está arruinado y quebrado …
> No va a haber ni sareb ya que está quebrada ni los alemanes nos van a dejar más pasta , si acaso que les devolvamos lo que les debemos para comprar gas
> ...



No creo que aquí haya tantos palilleros como decís.
Si cualquiera que compre un piso es un palillero, los que están mirando si lo compran o no o lo comprarán dentro de un tiempo, cuando puedan o lo decidan, ¿Qué son?
Los que insultan lo único que hacen es retratarse


----------



## La Tabiques (14 Ago 2022)

[QUOTE="estupeharto, post: aaa42035698, member: 64583 casa 
No creo que aquí haya tantos palilleros como decís.
Si cualquiera que compre un piso es un palillero, los que están mirando si lo compran o no o lo comprarán dentro de un tiempo, cuando puedan o lo decidan, ¿Qué son?
Los que insultan lo único que hacen es retratarse
[/QUOTE]
Palilleros alquila zulos es voluntariamente un palillero alquilazulos

Una persona que se compra una casa y un apartamento para vivir y no especular. No es un palillero alquila zulos

Entiendes la diferencia entre los especuladores avariciosos y la gente normal que compra para vivir?


----------



## La Tabiques (14 Ago 2022)

Con la pirámide poblacional invertida e inmigrantes cualificados volviéndose a sus países , sobra vivienda por todas partes…

Si además no se construye como en el 2008 , el paro se dispara a lo bestia ….

Se te olvida májete que está vez hay paro subida de tipos / hipotecas . Subida de luz gas comida..

Y ni pensemos que no nos quieran refinanciar deuda,como le paso a Grecia Hay serían bajadas del 40% para todo el que cobre del estado


No es para estar muy confiado en el futuro la verdad


Ahh y es verdad la obra nueva no bajará por la inflación en los materiales , simplemente no la puede pagar nadie y no se empieza


----------



## spitfire (14 Ago 2022)

¡Mentira!
La directora de mi banco me dice que no paran de dar hipotecas aunque están ya endureciendo las condiciones, si finalmente se restringe el crédito el precio de las casas va a experimentar bajadas si o sí
Ella misma me ha recomendado que espere 1 año para la compra porque dice a a haber oportunidades interesantes


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Ago 2022)

Es este el hilo de los triumfadoreh que solo saben invertir en ladrillos? 

Será porque se pueden tocar y pasarse por el piso a echar una meada?


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> [QUOTE="estupeharto, post: aaa42035698, member: 64583 casa
> No creo que aquí haya tantos palilleros como decís.
> Si cualquiera que compre un piso es un palillero, los que están mirando si lo compran o no o lo comprarán dentro de un tiempo, cuando puedan o lo decidan, ¿Qué son?
> Los que insultan lo único que hacen es retratarse
> ...



¿Y qué haces con la gente que está de alquiler? ¿Lo prohibimos y todos debajo de un puente o en tu casa?
¿Y qué haces con la gente que tiene una empresa? ¿Y los que trabajan en las empresas?

Con ese punto de vista no puede existir ningún trabajo. Todo es palillerismo y abuso, menos el de los políticos, esos sí que son altruistas.

Tenéis muchas pajas mentales.
Además equiparáis a empresas o gente que puede tener muchos pisos, con gente que invierte SUS AHORROS en un inmueble.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Es este el hilo de los triumfadoreh que solo saben invertir en ladrillos?
> 
> Será porque se pueden tocar y pasarse por el piso a echar una meada?



Este es el hilo de gente con odio, que en lugar de mirarse en el espejo y trabajar, critican a gente que no conocen por envidia o lo que sea.
Que hagan lo mismo con su jefe, si es que trabajan, a ver qué le contestan.


----------



## mensch_maschine (15 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Con la pirámide poblacional invertida e inmigrantes cualificados volviéndose a sus países , sobra vivienda por todas partes…
> 
> Si además no se construye como en el 2008 , el paro se dispara a lo bestia ….
> 
> ...



1. Antes en un piso vivían de 5 a 7 personas, ahora 1 ó 2. La gente abandona barrios “populares” y se va a zonas nuevas. Esos barrios populares tienen la mitad de población que hace 40 años y la gran mayoría ocupado por inmigrantes.
Se llevaba sin construir prácticamente 14 años y a día de hoy se vende prácticamente todo. ¿Sobra?. Tal vez, pero sobra lo que nadie quiere. Olvidaros de los áticos en la Castellana por 75k

2. España no es Grecia, Italia menos. Cualquiera de los dos países arrastraría a toda la zona euro. Además, desde un pensamiento mezquino y cortoplacista (político y en especial progre) la inflación es una panacea. La recaudación vía impuestos democráticos (iva,energía,carburante…) suben de la mano de la inflación. ¿Habrá recortes?, habrá… pero olvidaros de la espada vengadora burbujera.

3. Los bancos aprendieron la lección en el 2008 y la concesión de créditos e hipotecas se endureció. De todas formas el propio mercado (Euribor) sacará de la circulación a muchos futuros compradores.

Con todo esto vengo a decir que la inversión en vivienda es eso, una INVERSION. Tienes sus pros y sus contras, su beneficio y su riesgo. Lo que me toca los cojones es que el gobierno no solo no mitiga los riesgos inherentes a una inversión (impagos,ocupaciones,destrozos) sino que los amplía (inseguridad jurídica) y por lo tanto consigue lo contrario a lo que promulga en los alquileres: Menor inversión, menor oferta, contracción del mercado -> precios disparados.


----------



## lucky starr (15 Ago 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
> Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?



Por 780.000€ compró un conocido un piso de casi 300m2 en el Barrio de Salamanca hace 6 o 7 años.

Si viene una crisis, te garantizo que se venderán pisos a 450.000€ en el Barrio de Salamancs. Eso si, tendrás que estar rápidoy echarle huevos para comprarlo.

Otro ejemplo,en Getxo conozco a una persona que tras dar la señal se echó atrás en la compra de u n chollo por 380.000€. Piso de herencia y con obra. Hoy, ese piso de vende por 640.000€.

Tenía que hacerlo comprado yo!!!

Las oportunidades pasan.


----------



## Smoker (15 Ago 2022)

Hasta que no liberalicen el suelo de verdad, no habrá bajada del precio


----------



## vladimirovich (15 Ago 2022)

La vivienda bajara, lleva 5 años subiendo y los tipos del BCE estaran a minimo 2% a final de año, pero tampoco espero una gran petada, -10%-20%.


----------



## workforfood (15 Ago 2022)

Si no se construye nada de obra nueva, solo se venden pisos de los años 70 principios 80 que haciendo una conversión inflacionaria lo que compraron por 30.000 € ahora lo venden por 180.000€ esa es la bajada de precio que ha habido.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

En una crisis los productos caros se encarecen porque los ricos siguen siendo ricos e incluso más ricos. Todo lo que no quieran los ricos se deprecia.


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Ago 2022)

Sólo un necio confunde valor y precio.
Tengo en mi familia más cercana un chalet tasado en casi 1,5minoyes de euros en un pueblo..y no hace falta ser Catedrático para ver que es invendible...por qué? Muy fácil.

-Pueblo de 1.800 habitantes.
-Entorno rural/agrario.
-Salario moda 18.000eu/año brutos
- +50% paro juvenil
- 2 fábricas en todo el pueblo que emplean a 120 personas.
- 80% población jubilados con casa ya pagada.
- Jóvenes derroídos y/o conformistas que no van siquiera a aprender algo para poder teletrabajar.
-Extranjeros ni se acercan por el puto calor excesivo que hace, 35C de media en verano.

Que pasa? Que ni poniendo el chalet a 700k se va a vender. Hemos (han) hecho la prueba, 3/4 llamadas y en 2 se equivocaron de número 

Incluso sugerí de aprovechar la tipologia de la casa (chalet + 2 casas dentro de la misma parcela que se usaban como vivienda mientras epoca estudiantil)....y separar los edificios fisicamente y ponerlos a la venta por 250k cada uno...entre papeleo e impuestos..es un riesgo...porque NADIE en esa zona tiene, quiere o puede pagar eso. 

Y esto es un fenómeno GLOBAL, que pasa cuando un dia te levantas te montan una dictadura sanitaria, no te dejan trabajar y pasas del percentil (pongamos) 50 al percentil 20 o 30????

Pues que a todo lo que antes llegabas ahora ya no llegas...y loj ricojjjj de los chaleses se van a tener que comer el ladrillo muy a su pesar.

It's happening already señores..


----------



## workforfood (15 Ago 2022)

El mercado inmobilario es un no mercado no responde a ninguna lógica porque es un mercardo intervenido. Lo normal es que esos pisos con precios inflados se tiren años sin vender y sean ocupados, en la ciudades, en los pueblos donde cristo perdió la sandalia invendibles a no ser que los compre el cacique a precio de saldo. Como es un no mercado todo es prácticamente invendible.


----------



## Tawanchai (15 Ago 2022)

Voy a pedir hipoteca


----------



## La Tabiques (15 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Sólo un necio confunde valor y precio.
> Tengo en mi familia más cercana un chalet tasado en casi 1,5minoyes de euros en un pueblo..y no hace falta ser Catedrático para ver que es invendible...por qué? Muy fácil.
> 
> -Pueblo de 1.800 habitantes.
> ...



Me apasiona ver a los palilleros, que no se dan cuenta que ciertos “ súper precios de súper zonas “ ,son meros blanqueos de capitales ,, y el rollo de lo bueno nunca baja bla bla bla ,........

..... muy cierto pero solo en zonas contadas de madrid Serrano ,Velázquez , zonas prémieme de Barcelona y cercanías de Marbella , ahí están todos los hijos de narco estados bien blanqueaditos …........

A partir de hay, para el resto de zonas .......el españolito de menos de 50 no tiene un duro ….. habrá tres transacciones más de viejos palilleros , comprando más vivienda con lo que le rentan sus alquileres en b y se acabó …. ........

Los demás , a disfrutar el invierno de inflación desvocada y tipos de interés subiendo , si no te echan al paro , bastante tendrá la gente con poder comer , como para ponerse a comprar con hipotecas imposibles o alquileres desquiciados ….

Empieza la fiesta

Lets fight


----------



## workforfood (15 Ago 2022)

Antes me compro una camper de segunda mano, que un zulo de mierda que su dueño lo compró por 30000€ y lo vende a 150.000€ esperad sentados.


----------



## burbujasplot (15 Ago 2022)

lo cierto es que en EEUU les empiezan a ir las cosas mal, eso ya dice mucho.


----------



## Zoeric (16 Ago 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## Autómata (16 Ago 2022)

Puede que se note una pequeña bajada en las viviendas de barrios más desfavorecidos y en los pueblos. Sigue habiendo MUCHO dinero langosto invirtiéndose en vivienda, incluso mucha emigración sudamericana pudiente (hasta hace poco se vendía TODO) , y como hay restricción de oferta no creo que baje demasiado.
A no ser que toquen las pensiones presentes o legislación de vivienda que afecte de verdad al mercado. Sigue saliendo demasiado barato comprar una casa y dejarla al barbecho años mientras se revaloriza. 
Se sigue con las medidas de dar ayudas directas al alquiler y compra para jóvenes que apuntalan bastante los precios.


----------



## lucky starr (16 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> En una crisis los productos caros se encarecen porque los ricos siguen siendo ricos e incluso más ricos. Todo lo que no quieran los ricos se deprecia.



Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso. Los ricos también lloran. Cuando viene crisis se cierran empresas y se arruina mucha gente.


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

Y, si hay una inflación anual de 10%, ¿Que es mejor? Invertir en piedra asumiendo el riesgo de que puede haber una crisis que se avecina? O asumir el riesgo de dejar el dinero en la cuenta y perder 10% por año?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Ago 2022)

El tema de la mandanga inmobiliaria pues hasta donde yo sé mucha parte de los precios depende de grupos de inversión que pillaron con el sareb he leído algo de que si vendieron ya pero es prensa al final así que credibilidad poca


----------



## Autómata (26 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> El tema de la mandanga inmobiliaria pues hasta donde yo sé mucha parte de los precios depende de grupos de inversión que pillaron con el sareb he leído algo de que si vendieron ya pero es prensa al final así que credibilidad poca



Yo en pisos de pueblo sigo viendo mucho cartelito de comercializadoras del sareb, después de 10 años que ya le vale.... Pero ni idea.
Recuerdo un podcast muy bueno que os recomiendo sobre el tema:









DOBLE CARA. El


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Doble Cara gratis. La creación del llamado Banco malo, la SAREB, es la historia de un entramado privado de intereses y corrupción diseñado por entidades financieras... Programa: Doble Cara. Canal: Doble Cara. Tiempo: 01:14:37 Subido 31/01 a las 13:23:41 47192414




www.ivoox.com


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Jugador del siglo



Tampoco es tan de jugador...


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Yo en pisos de pueblo sigo viendo mucho cartelito de comercializadoras del sareb, después de 10 años que ya le vale.... Pero ni idea.
> Recuerdo un podcast muy bueno que os recomiendo sobre el tema:
> 
> 
> ...



A mi aparte de esto me preocupa el rol de laboratorio que tiene Europa en esto de tercermundizar occidente, si yo fuese un pedófilo de estos de corbata no se me ocurriría nada mejor que hundir la vivienda porque es un activo y el más valioso que "todo" el mundo tiene al final y al cabo y joderlo es joder pero muy bien a la población


----------



## forestal92 (26 Ago 2022)

Lo que hay es ghetizacion y masificación en Madrid y Barcelona.

Barrios multiculturales de pequeñas ciudades y pueblos llenos de pisos en venta que nadie quiere y barrios bien donde no hay nada a la venta, y si hay dan lo que pidan.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ago 2022)

O siglos...como el horoh...


----------



## Rauxa (26 Ago 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El mismo cuento de siempre. En pueblos, ciudades de segunda y barrios cutres , bajará y tendras un pisito por 15000 euros. En las ciudades y barrios de alta demanda seguirá subiendo .



En las ciudades y barrios de alta demanda durante el período 2010-2014, bajaron absolutamente todos.


----------



## Stag Party (3 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Antes me compro una camper de segunda mano, que un zulo de mierda que su dueño lo compró por 30000€ y lo vende a 150.000€ esperad sentados.



En parte estoy de acuerdo. Pero la cosa es que también hay burbuja de campers.


----------



## lucky starr (3 Sep 2022)

Prefiero cualquier piso antes que una "Camper", también conocida como Caravana antes de la moda ridícula actual.


----------



## MadMack (3 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Prefiero cualquier piso antes que una "Camper", también conocida como Caravana antes de la moda ridícula actual.



Camper es una caravana, se te ve entendido.


----------



## lucky starr (3 Sep 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Camper es una caravana, se te ve entendido.



Y a ti se ve que lees con atención. Vuelve a leer mi post anda.

Resumido: No me gustan las Caravanas (ahora llamadas Camper, supongo que por los mismos que ahora practican running)

Y no, no entiendo de caravanas


----------



## MadMack (3 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Y a ti se ve que lees con atención. Vuelve a leer mi post anda.
> 
> Resumido: No me gustan las Caravanas (ahora llamadas Camper, supongo que por los mismos que ahora practican running)
> 
> Y no, no entiendo de caravanas



Te leo con la atención justa que te mereces. 

Una caravana es un remolque, una camper es una furgoneta. Si no sabías algo tan básico demuestras no tener ni idea, lo cual invalida cualquier argumento que tengas al respecto.


----------



## greg_house (3 Sep 2022)

Nos vamos a la mierda.....

No mercado para la gente normal.

Puta España!!!! Politicos hijos de puta!!!!!


----------



## URULOK (3 Sep 2022)

En china se utiliza dos tercios de todo el cemento a nivel mundial y con ello el ladrillo 

creo que van a bajar ambas cosas en occidente


----------



## workforfood (4 Sep 2022)

A los Langostas franco, les construyó ciudades y barrios enteros, y en sitios como Madrid hubo permuta de chabolas por pisos. Así con dos cojones poco se dice que Franco permitió el chabolismo y esa gente les regalaron un piso en los 80. Desde los 90 está todo como una olla a presión y nadie sabe donde se ha metido la generación milenial que tienen hijos porque no hay pisos si los boomers setenteros la mitad vive de casapapi donde se han metido sus hijos?


----------



## greg_house (4 Sep 2022)

LO que no puede ser es que gente "operaria" viva como medicos e ingenieros (con el dinero de ayudas y de papis pagando los alquileres o hipotecas al "mimado").

Esa gente debe morir!


----------



## fvckCatalonia (4 Sep 2022)

El mercado immobiliario esta segmentado. Por un lado, los bienes en zona premium (lease sin moronegros), y por otro lado, el resto, dependiendo del grado de reemplazo racial. Los premiums no van a bajar, los otros es bien posible que bajen considerablemente.


----------



## Gusman (4 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> A los Langostas franco, les construyó ciudades y barrios enteros, y en sitios como Madrid hubo permuta de chabolas por pisos. Así con dos cojones poco se dice que Franco permitió el chabolismo y esa gente les regalaron un piso en los 80. Desde los 90 está todo como una olla a presión y nadie sabe donde se ha metido la generación milenial que tienen hijos porque no hay pisos si los boomers setenteros la mitad vive de casapapi donde se han metido sus hijos?



No han tenido hijos.


----------



## workforfood (4 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No han tenido hijos.



Los huevos veo un montón de carritos empujados por la calle de personas que no tienen ni 30 años o sus abuelos la generación que tiene 40 años esos no empujan carritos porque ya se les ha pasado el arroz. Diréis que son moronegros pero no hay un montón de gente que está entorno a los 30 años con carritos. La generación calópez la mitad vive de casapapi gente que ya ronda los 50 o pasados y sorpresa gente con 20 años menos empujando carritos.


----------



## Charles B. (4 Sep 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Siempre se esperan 6 meses, siempre se espera, y al final nunca pasa nada.
> Avisadme cuando los apartamentos de 100m2 en pleno barrio de Salamanca estén a 450.000€ vale?



Eso que dices es demagogia inmobiliaria. Hay zonas que jamás se deprecian, pero son zonas para ricos. Aquí hablamos de tencias que afectan al mercado inmobiliario para clases medias, suponiendo que queden.


----------



## Charles B. (4 Sep 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Te leo con la atención justa que te mereces.
> 
> Una caravana es un remolque, una camper es una furgoneta. Si no sabías algo tan básico demuestras no tener ni idea, lo cual invalida cualquier argumento que tengas al respecto.



El que prefiere vivir en una furgoneta en vez de en un piso siempre ha tenido un nombre y no me gusta tenerlos cerca.


----------



## workforfood (4 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> El que prefiere vivir en una furgoneta en vez de en un piso siempre ha tenido un nombre y no me gusta tenerlos cerca.



Un piso langosteado comprado por 60.000 € precio actualizado a 2020 y vendido a 180.000 3 veces el precio es de imbéciles profundos. Antes de estar debajo de un puente, tiras de camper + gim + datos es la opción más inteligente. Hacerle rico a un langosto o sus herederos es de gilipollas.


----------



## Beto (4 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Qué saben estos que ya no compran pisitos?
> 
> *Por qué fondos como Nuveen, PSP o HSBC compran tierras de cultivo en España
> 
> ...



Si tuviese dinero compraría algún terreno, pero fijo


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Sep 2022)

Camarero, hay un poco de hilo en mis insultos


----------



## Yomimo (4 Sep 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> El mercado immobiliario esta segmentado. Por un lado, los bienes en zona premium (lease sin moronegros), y por otro lado, el resto, dependiendo del grado de reemplazo racial. Los premiums no van a bajar, los otros es bien posible que bajen considerablemente.



En la zona premium o semi premium también se van a encontrar algunas bajadas aunque habrá qué estar al tanto, hay gente en esas zonas qué se van a encontrar pilladas y con necesidad de vender.

Todo va depender del volumen de la catástrofe en pocos meses.


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Sep 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> A medida que disminuya la poblacion el precio de la vivienda bajara, simplemente por oferta/demanda. Otra cosa es que la poblacion crezca, bien por nuevas remesas de inmigracion masiva, cosa que dudo con la situacion actual de España o que los inmigrantes actuales consigan tener mucha descendencia. Esto ultimo dependera del dinero disponible para ayudas, a medio plazo no va a haber ni para pagar pensiones, asi que las ayudas, en caso de haberlas, seran muy escasas y gran parte de esa gente preferira mudarse a paises con mejores condiciones economicas.



Eso creo es más un deseo que una posibilidad
Nos han traído a esta situación para algo, y desagradable para el español medio y que es población activa


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso. Los ricos también lloran. Cuando viene crisis se cierran empresas y se arruina mucha gente.



La gente con pasta es la primera en tener pufos para mantener su tren de vida. Yo estaba trabajando en una financiera en el 2007 2008 y eso me quedó grabado a fuego.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Sep 2022)

Se ha forzado la herencia trayendo larvas del futuro.

yo solo veo estos dias de vacas a politatuados y politatuadas de estos con ropa ancha esqueleticos con sus carritos MacLaren pagados a escote por el abuelo y la larva de marca de arriba a abajo 

España debería dar lecciones a toda la masa salarial del percentil 50 en todo el mundo...sobre como aparentar siendo un muerto de jambreC.

Como dicen los canarios, del risco se sale bastoneando....pero aquí hay gato encerrao...y se ve a la legua que son los langostos donando en vida rl zulito a la parejita wannabe.

También hay que estar hecho de una pasta especial para meterse en segun que barrios donde no puedes ni estrenar zapatos porque la calle está llena de mierda, meadas, vómitos etc.

tañueC


----------



## MadMack (4 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> El que prefiere vivir en una furgoneta en vez de en un piso siempre ha tenido un nombre y no me gusta tenerlos cerca.



Por curiosidad ¿cuál es ese nombre?

Yo no sé donde vives tu, pero yo no tengo a gente así ni medio cerca. No sé donde podría encontrar a alguien que viva permanentemente en una camper, y creo que tu tampoco. Por lo que esa gente es el menor de mis problemas.

Tampoco tengo multiculturalidad cerca, espero que tu tampoco.


----------



## greg_house (4 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Se ha forzado la herencia trayendo larvas del futuro.
> 
> yo solo veo estos dias de vacas a politatuados y politatuadas de estos con ropa ancha esqueleticos con sus carritos MacLaren pagados a escote por el abuelo y la larva de marca de arriba a abajo
> 
> ...



Es que ese es el template de gentuza que accede a poder tener vida normal . Los mamarrrachos que viven de la pensión de los viejos.

Eso le permite vivir de forma independiente y después con el rollo de las putas larvas sacar todos el puro dinero en vida a la familia.

Encima suelen ser lis cabeza locas.

Este país es asqueroso.


----------



## cnk57 (5 Sep 2022)

Sustos o Dolor en compras sobre plano van a haber.

Sustos porque pediran mas al comprador por el aumento brutal de materiales, o si no rebajaran calidades a lo bruto.
Dolor por el,riesgo de cierre de empresas que esten metidas en una obra.


----------



## Autómata (5 Sep 2022)

Lo que es ya un hecho es el incremento brutal del euribor, la gráfica de los últimos 15 días da vértigo, eso se tiene que trasladar al mercado de alguna manera. 
Sino es que únicamente los langostos con ahorros son los únicos que compran pisos a tocateja para dejarlos en barbecho o en el mejor de los casos para alquilar.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Sep 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Lo que es ya un hecho es el incremento brutal del euribor, la gráfica de los últimos 15 días da vértigo, eso se tiene que trasladar al mercado de alguna manera.
> Sino es que únicamente los langostos con ahorros son los únicos que compran pisos a tocateja para dejarlos en barbecho o en el mejor de los casos para alquilar.



El problema es lo que siempre se ha comentado en TransiciónEstructural....

El ladrillo es un NO MERCADO.
Oferta y demanda no aplican de forma limpia, siempre hay algo que sesga el juego. (ya sea salvando a los bancos o subvencionando alquileres a los inquilinios).

Para mí lo que hará la subida del Euribor es 'secar' el pool de compradores...a partir de ahora sólo las parejas que ambos trabajen en una multi con contrato indefinido y que arrejuntan 4-5k/mes en España accederán a una hipoteca... y si han estudiado un poco irán a tipo fijo.

Ya se está viendo en paises con otros mecanismos de fijación de precios....por ejemplo Holanda, las viviendas de segunda mano hay una parte del.precio que es por subasta (puja)...pongamos precio de salida 400k. + 40k de puja media....pues bien, este leve repunte de euribor ha eliminado la puja de 40k...con lo que el precio no se ve alterado a efectos reales y aún así el.propietario ha hecho un x2 desde 2014. (revalorización 100% en 8-9-10 años)

El euribor es la primera barrera de entrada...en vez de presentarse al banco la Jenny y el Jonathan..se presentan una pareja de cayetanos de Cunef con cash y que les suda los huevos una hipoteca fija al 2% por poner un ejemplo..

En realidad es como debería ser, pero no es justo que la criba se haga en la demanda, debería repercutir en el precio ya que con nuestros euros devaluados están apuntalando ladrillos tanto en balance como en PIB.

hijos de puta es poco.


----------



## Tales90 (5 Sep 2022)

En mi zona cuando sale un piso a la venta tardan en venderlo 3 días no exagero, y donde vive mi padre dice que ni eso que un amigo suyo que quiere ir a comprar alli fue a ver un adosado, el mismo día que pusieron el anuncio les hizo una oferta con algo de regateo y al ver que pasaban 3 dias y el dueño no contestaba a la oferta le llamo y le dijo que ya habia vendido por lo que pedia. Ahora mismo por las circunstancias todo el que tiene pasta está comprando vivienda en buenas zonas o tierras de cultivo al menos donde vivo. Se está formando una subida de precios brutal, y posiblemente nos demos otra hostia burbujil aunque eso dependerá si dan hipotecas a muertos de hambre como en la otra o no, ahora mismo lo que veo es que compra el que tiene poder adquisitivo, y el que vende normalmente lo hace porque hereda o compra algo mejor y se muda. Veo que se está formando una buebuja en los precios pero por escasez de oferta y mucha demanda(hay dinero por un tubo) y se construye muy poca obra nueva.
Mi teoría es que estamos al inicio de otra burbuja inmobiliaria que empezó hace un año o así, y que si se lanzan a construir y a dar hipotecas como antes pasará lo de la otra vez. Ya se verá.


----------



## reniris (5 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> En mi zona cuando sale un piso a la venta tardan en venderlo 3 días no exagero, y donde vive mi padre dice que ni eso que un amigo suyo que quiere ir a comprar alli fue a ver un adosado, el mismo día que pusieron el anuncio les hizo una oferta con algo de regateo y al ver que pasaban 3 dias y el dueño no contestaba a la oferta le llamo y le dijo que ya habia vendido por lo que pedia. Ahora mismo por las circunstancias todo el que tiene pasta está comprando vivienda en buenas zonas o tierras de cultivo al menos donde vivo. Se está formando una subida de precios brutal, y posiblemente nos demos otra hostia burbujil aunque eso dependerá si dan hipotecas a muertos de hambre como en la otra o no, ahora mismo lo que veo es que compra el que tiene poder adquisitivo, y el que vende normalmente lo hace porque hereda o compra algo mejor y se muda. Veo que se está formando una buebuja en los precios pero por escasez de oferta y mucha demanda(hay dinero por un tubo) y se construye muy poca obra nueva.
> Mi teoría es que estamos al inicio de otra burbuja inmobiliaria que empezó hace un año o así, y que si se lanzan a construir y a dar hipotecas como antes pasará lo de la otra vez. Ya se verá.



Ciudad pequeña del interior,voy con un familiar a ver un piso que acababa de poner un particular en Idealista. No estaba barato,pero mi familiar le gustaba la zona y que tenía terraza el piso. 

Somos los primeros en verlo,mi familiar duda porque esta como 20000 € por encima de otros similares,le dice a la chica que le da una pensada con la mujer y al día siguiente hablan. 

A las 4 horas lo llama la chica que ya lo ha vendido a una parejita por ese precio,nosotros flipando literalmente. Ni 1 día a tardado en venderlo en ciudad del interior.

En la misma ciudad me comenta mi familiar de ir a ver pisos,y en menos de 1 semana vendidos. Si estan bien de precio en la misma mañana o la misma tarde se venden.


----------



## Tales90 (5 Sep 2022)

reniris dijo:


> Ciudad pequeña del interior,voy con un familiar a ver un piso que acababa de poner un particular en Idealista. No estaba barato,pero mi familiar le gustaba la zona y que tenía terraza el piso.
> 
> Somos los primeros en verlo,mi familiar duda porque esta como 20000 € por encima de otros similares,le dice a la chica que le da una pensada con la mujer y al día siguiente hablan.
> 
> ...



Yo hablo de capital de provincia y zona marítima. Buena zona.


----------



## Lionelhut (5 Sep 2022)

Vendido vendido vendido


----------



## Gusman (5 Sep 2022)

Me los quitan de las manos.
Mas de uno piensa que el estado le va a dar de comer si no tiene que llevarse a la boca.
Comeran ladrillo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (5 Sep 2022)

Dejad de haceros pajas, no va a haber desplome, puede que se produzcan bajadas o no pero no desplome, la mayoría de los casas en este país son propiedad de los langostos, sí, de los que dicen_ ej que no tengo prisa por vender_, gente que no va a bajar el precio de venta así por que sí.


----------



## Gusman (5 Sep 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Dejad de haceros pajas, no va a haber desplome, puede que se produzcan bajadas o no pero no desplome, la mayoría de los casas en este país son propiedad de los langostos, sí, de los que dicen_ ej que no tengo prisa por vender_, gente que no va a bajar el precio de venta así por que sí.



Salvo que se desplomen ellos mismos como ya esta ocurriendo.


----------



## Burbuoso (5 Sep 2022)

Mi peluquero me ha dicho esta tarde que hay que comprar piso para protegerse de la inflación. 



Disculpen, tengo prisa, voy corriendo a reservar uno que tengo fichado.


----------



## jota1971 (5 Sep 2022)

Burbuoso dijo:


> Mi peluquero me ha dicho esta tarde que hay que comprar piso para protegerse de la inflación.
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpen, tengo prisa, voy corriendo a reservar uno que tengo fichado.



Si te lo ha dicho el Peluquero es Desplome es INMINENTE, no hay mejor señal que esa....de toda la vida....


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Eso que dices es demagogia inmobiliaria. Hay zonas que jamás se deprecian, pero son zonas para ricos. Aquí hablamos de tencias que afectan al mercado inmobiliario para clases medias, suponiendo que queden.



Jamás se deprecian dice el tonto de baba...La Moraleja cayó un 43% desde picos de 2006.
Pedralbes-Sarrià San Gervasio en Bcn otro 38% 

De donde coño sales troll?


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (5 Sep 2022)

Esto es un dejá vú de la anterior crisis. Los pisos los iban a regalar con las tapas de yogur . Va a pasar exactamente lo mismo, tendrán una ligera corrección. Respecto al despectivo vocablo langosto, para mí que denota envidia, típical spanish. Más quisierais estar en su pellejo.
Pd: en 0,0 me están llamando corbata verde. Premio para el primero


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Sep 2022)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Esto es un dejá vú de la anterior crisis. Los pisos los iban a regalar con las tapas de yogur . Va a pasar exactamente lo mismo, tendrán una ligera corrección. Respecto al despectivo vocablo langosto, para mí que denota envidia, típical spanish. Más quisierais estar en su pellejo.
> Pd: en 0,0 me están llamando corbata verde. Premio para el primero




Esta va a ser peor (sobretodo para rentistas y inversores), por que la ENERGÍA BARATA SE HA ACABADO PARA SIEMPRE. (aparte del atroz invierno demográfico).

Sin energía barata y abundante, no hay "crecimiento", no se pagan deudas, y no hay tantos turistas AIRBNB, solo por poner unos sencillos ejemplos.

Macron ya ha avisado.







Como dicen algunos "expertos" con dinero invertido en lo que sea, y que están cagados de miedo:

Er Pij Oi no sisteh, er pitróleoh ej antibiótico, en la luna de Zaturno hai muncho y lo vamoh a traé aquí...


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Sep 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Lo que es ya un hecho es el incremento brutal del euribor, la gráfica de los últimos 15 días da vértigo, eso se tiene que trasladar al mercado de alguna manera.
> Sino es que únicamente los langostos con ahorros son los únicos que compran pisos a tocateja para dejarlos en barbecho o en el mejor de los casos para alquilar.



Para este mes, mínimo en 1,4 puntos. Acordaros de este mensaje y citadlo en 25 días.


----------



## Obelixyco (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> En mi zona cuando sale un piso a la venta tardan en venderlo 3 días no exagero, y donde vive mi padre dice que ni eso que un amigo suyo que quiere ir a comprar alli fue a ver un adosado, el mismo día que pusieron el anuncio les hizo una oferta con algo de regateo y al ver que pasaban 3 dias y el dueño no contestaba a la oferta le llamo y le dijo que ya habia vendido por lo que pedia. Ahora mismo por las circunstancias todo el que tiene pasta está comprando vivienda en buenas zonas o tierras de cultivo al menos donde vivo. Se está formando una subida de precios brutal, y posiblemente nos demos otra hostia burbujil aunque eso dependerá si dan hipotecas a muertos de hambre como en la otra o no, ahora mismo lo que veo es que compra el que tiene poder adquisitivo, y el que vende normalmente lo hace porque hereda o compra algo mejor y se muda. Veo que se está formando una buebuja en los precios pero por escasez de oferta y mucha demanda(hay dinero por un tubo) y se construye muy poca obra nueva.
> Mi teoría es que estamos al inicio de otra burbuja inmobiliaria que empezó hace un año o así, y que si se lanzan a construir y a dar hipotecas como antes pasará lo de la otra vez. Ya se verá.





reniris dijo:


> Ciudad pequeña del interior,voy con un familiar a ver un piso que acababa de poner un particular en Idealista. No estaba barato,pero mi familiar le gustaba la zona y que tenía terraza el piso.
> 
> Somos los primeros en verlo,mi familiar duda porque esta como 20000 € por encima de otros similares,le dice a la chica que le da una pensada con la mujer y al día siguiente hablan.
> 
> ...



Como ahoga el nudo de la corbata verde últimamente en Burbuja. 

A comer ladrillo Tecnosectos!!!


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Como ahoga el nudo de la corbata verde últimamente en Burbuja.
> 
> A comer ladrillo Tecnosectos!!!



Piensa lo que quieras, además lo que he dicho solo se da en buenas zonas. La mierda sigue sin verderse y nadie la quiere, una tía mia vende una casa de pueblo de interior medio derruida por 50.000 euros asi lleva en venta años y nada. La mierda no se vende.


----------



## RC1492 (6 Sep 2022)

Llevo un mes sin ir a ver viviendas así que no sé como está AHORA la cosa, pero en junio lo que salía en precio o un poco subido duraba dos días.

Llegué a ver aberraciones subidas 100k de precio venderse en semanas.

La gente se ha vuelto loca comprando, yo mismo estoy interesado en comprar algo y no hay manera de ver algo decente y que te de tiempo a adquirirlo.


----------



## Obelixyco (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Piensa lo que quieras, además lo que he dicho solo se da en buenas zonas. La mierda sigue sin verderse y nadie la quiere, una tía mia vende una casa de pueblo de interior medio derruida por 50.000 euros asi lleva en venta años y nada. La mierda no se vende.


----------



## Ciclosano (6 Sep 2022)

Hace un par de meses, anuncio nuevo, ofrezco 10% menos para empezar y me dice que no. Decido no subir la oferta, se lo comunico al día siguiente y me dijo que gracias por contestar pero que ya lo vendió por lo que lo pedía.

De momento en mi zona siguen disminuyendo los pisos a la venta, siguen subiendo de precio y las promociones nuevas sacan humo con todo el sector de construcción copado para todo 2023.


----------



## spitfire (6 Sep 2022)

Empieza la "fiesta" 









El precio de la vivienda cayó en agosto por primera vez en 12 meses, pero los expertos auguran que todavía subirá más en 2022


El fuerte despegue del precio de la vivienda iniciado tras la fiebre del ladrillo que siguió a los peores meses de la pandemia se ha frenado por primera vez en un año. Según el índice Tinsa IMIE que la sociedad de tasación elabora cada mes, el precio de la vivienda retrocedió un 0,8% en agosto...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Sep 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Empieza la "fiesta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien traído!

A ver si Borja Mateo se pasa por aquí!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

Yo a principios de este año estuve viendo por curiosidad pisos en mi zona y alguno duraba 24 horas anunciado. Delirante.


----------



## Khazario (6 Sep 2022)

En mi zona los precios siguen subiendo, de hecho ves anuncios que llevan meses y de un día para otro suben otros 50k a la propiedad.
Es de locos pero así funciona este país de langostos


----------



## Yomimo (6 Sep 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En mi zona los precios siguen subiendo, de hecho ves anuncios que llevan meses y de un día para otro suben otros 50k a la propiedad.
> Es de locos pero así funciona este país de langostos



Una cosa es lo qué piden en el anuncio y otra por cuánto la venden al final, precio real, hay mucho flipao y fantasma. Conozco un caso de uno qué ha vendido 60k menos del anuncio y anda diciendo qué solo rebajó 6k


----------



## spitfire (6 Sep 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En mi zona los precios siguen subiendo, de hecho ves anuncios que llevan meses y de un día para otro suben otros 50k a la propiedad.
> Es de locos pero así funciona este país de langostos



No aprendemos de la locura del 2005 donde los inmuebles subían de mes en mes. 
Cuando llegue la crisis de verdad y empiecen a cerrar empresas y a subir el paro, van a correr ríos de lágrimas.


----------



## lucky starr (15 Sep 2022)

La hostia de la vivienda va a ser brutal. No sé si bajarán los precios, pero el número de operaciones se va a reducir a la mitad.


----------



## The Cube (16 Sep 2022)

Yo ya empiezo a ver cosas que bajan de precio, pero con mucha timidez, y nada comparado con lo que está en precio, que se vende muy muy rápido. Pero no acabo de ver venir la hostia que veis algunos. 2008 vs 2022 es muy distinto, hipoteca variable sin dar nada vs hipoteca fija y dando 20% de entrada. Por no hablar de que de momento no hay crisis laboral. 

Y aunque la haya, en 2008 el detonante de la burbuja es que la gente vivía por encima de sus posibilidades y tuvo que vender rápido y mal para sobrevivir, porque iban endeudados hasta las cejas. Ahora el máximo simbolo de status de pobre es comprarse un iphone, no un Mercedes y una casa con piscina, la clase obrera es mucho más pobre que en 2008 y no tienen nada que vender a precio de saldo.

Creo que las mayores rebajas serán en compras sobre plano o edificios nuevos que, llegados el momento, la constructora o se tenga que comer o tenga que bajar (cualquier mierda se va ya a 400k), pero olvidaros de cazar las sobras de Izan, peon de obra que tiene que vender su Porsche y sus piso de 5 habitaciones, porque esos pisos no son suyos.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Sep 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> Yo ya empiezo a ver cosas que bajan de precio, pero con mucha timidez, y nada comparado con lo que está en precio, que se vende muy muy rápido. Pero no acabo de ver venir la hostia que veis algunos. 2008 vs 2022 es muy distinto, hipoteca variable sin dar nada vs hipoteca fija y dando 20% de entrada. Por no hablar de que de momento no hay crisis laboral.
> 
> Y aunque la haya, en 2008 el detonante de la burbuja es que la gente vivía por encima de sus posibilidades y tuvo que vender rápido y mal para sobrevivir, porque iban endeudados hasta las cejas. Ahora el máximo simbolo de status de pobre es comprarse un iphone, no un Mercedes y una casa con piscina, la clase obrera es mucho más pobre que en 2008 y no tienen nada que vender a precio de saldo.
> 
> Creo que las mayores rebajas serán en compras sobre plano o edificios nuevos que, llegados el momento, la constructora o se tenga que comer o tenga que bajar (cualquier mierda se va ya a 400k), pero olvidaros de cazar las sobras de Izan, peon de obra que tiene que vender su Porsche y sus piso de 5 habitaciones, porque esos pisos no son suyos.



En 2008 no habia inflacion, ahora la situacion es distinta.

Esto no implica que ahora los pisos vayan a bajar mas, porque esta pelicula no se sabe como va a terminar, si la inflacion no baja es posible que los precios no bajen y se conviertan en refugio de ahorro para que la gente con cash se pueda deshacerse de sus euros, pero tambien puede ser que la era de los tipos 0 se haya acabado para siempre y la inflacion sea alta pero sin descontrolarse, entonces si que bajaran mucho con tipos altos sostenidos en el tiempo.


----------



## Beto (16 Sep 2022)

Yo lo miro todo día si día también y no baja nada por aqui


----------



## element (16 Sep 2022)

Si no baja la inflacion veo dificil que bajen los pisos.

Es como en la Italia pre-Euro cuando tenian la lira: con una inflacion alta, bancos ofreciendo intereses por debajo de la inflacion y una bolsa nada fiable... todo el que tenia algo ahorrado lo metia en seguida en ladrillo para no perderlo.

Particulares y empresas preferian tener sus reservas en ladrillo que en moneda o activos financieros mas volatiles.


----------



## element (16 Sep 2022)

Flossbach/Mayer: El euro es el auténtico sucesor de la lira italiana - Teknomers Noticias


Por Hans Bentzien



teknomers.com


----------



## element (16 Sep 2022)

Si, tienes razon. Es una opinion, nada más. O la tomas o la dejas.

Es una epoca muy dificil para quien quiera proteger sus ahorros. Cash, vvienda, metales, bolsa, etc. No esta nada claro donde esta la tabla de salvacion.


En todo caso todo esto va más allá de las amarguras de unos mileuristas resentidos que incapaces de adquirir una vivienda, esperan tenerla regalada con la tapa de un yogur.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2022)

Es una estupidez mirar hoy un piso premium de lo mejor en la historia a 9000 euros metro cuadrado?. Son 280 metros cuadrados. Nueva construcción, lujo, súper alto standing, de los que se venden en círculos privados sin canal comercial, vecinos híper top.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2022)

Lo decía con ironía. Un millón al 3% viene a ser 4400 euros de letra. Dos millones menos de 10000 euros mes de letra.
Hay mucha gente que puede pagar eso. Un sueldo de 40000 netos les da para liquidar hipotecas grandes en cuatro meses amortizando 400000 euros año. Si te haces la simulación, los tipos son indiferentes.
Un sueldo tipo Botín es innecesario. Mucha gente lo puede hacer, cuando digo mucha es mucha


----------



## spitfire (18 Sep 2022)

Aquí en las Rozas empiezan a ajustarse los precios, y en Majadahonda también, lo estoy viendo día tras día.
Mi asesor fiscal vive en Tres Cantos, zona norte y me comenta lo mismo, que está empezando a "ajustarse" con bajadas de 10.000 euros aprox
La cuestión es que la demanda empieza a flojear y la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar
Tengo claro que va a bajar lo que no sé es cuánto...
Saludos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Sep 2022)

Sigo algún inmueble en la zona donde veraneo, y de momento no hay bajadas.

Ya veremos qué sucede en los próximos meses.


----------



## spitfire (20 Sep 2022)

El BCE estima que los precios de la vivienda caerán hasta un 9% por la subida de tipos de las hipotecas


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) estima que los precios de la vivienda en el conjunto de la eurozona registrarán un descenso de hasta el 9% en los próximos...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## greg_house (20 Sep 2022)

Nadie normal puede comprar.

Solo ricachones, y en el lado opuesto, el lumpen que tiene todo "Gratis".

La clase media esta soportando toda esta puta mierda de sociedad, todas las obligaciones y nungun derecho.

Puta España!!!!!

Ejecuciones masivas de lumpen y ricachones!!!


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no soy nuncabajista, pero cuesta pensar en un desplome de la misma cuando empieza un escenario inflacionario fuerte.
> 
> Si se da el desplome, solo puede ser por conspiracion bancaria de cierre de grifo hipotecario, que sea ajeno al curso de la economía



La vivienda es y será un valor refugio siempre, si suben las hipotecas menos pepitos y más gente que verá el alquiler con buenos ojos, lo que en teoría revaloriza la vivienda. Pero gobernando comunistas nunca se sabe.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 Sep 2022)

La vivienda donde en barrios de mierda de la lupen hipotecada con suv + iphone pro max + hipoteca variable?

Estoy seguro que en mi isla a primera linea va a bajar mucho... En la vivienda hay zonas y zonas no hay mas.


----------



## martipwner (20 Sep 2022)

Al igual que hay jovenes que pasan de currar por 1000 pavos aunque sea estando quieto, hay jovenes (y no tanto) que no van a pagar ni una caja ducados por una pacada de piso (y de estos ultimos hay muchos).
Lo unico que habrá sera disparidad entre lo bueno y lo malo. 
Los de "zeguiraa zubiendoii balorrr refugiohhhh" os deberías preguntar qué exactamente subirá.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 Sep 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Al igual que hay jovenes que pasan de currar por 1000 pavos aunque sea estando quieto, hay jovenes (y no tanto) que no van a pagar ni una caja ducados por una pacada de piso (y de estos ultimos hay muchos).
> Lo unico que habrá sera disparidad entre lo bueno y lo malo.
> Los de "zeguiraa zubiendoii balorrr refugiohhhh" os deberías preguntar qué exactamente subirá.



Seguro que la casa que ha comprado Courtois en Adeje bajará de precio o la nueva casa que compro en Lanzarote ZP.


----------



## greg_house (20 Sep 2022)

LO que hay que hacer es ya hacer pagar a politicos toda esta mierda!!!!! HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!


----------



## spitfire (20 Sep 2022)

La subida de tipos frena ya la demanda de vivienda y podría bajar un 9% el precio: "Quien piense en vender su piso, que no se demore" (msn.com)


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Sep 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Al igual que hay jovenes que pasan de currar por 1000 pavos aunque sea estando quieto, hay jovenes (y no tanto) que no van a *pagar ni una caja ducados por una pacada de piso (y de estos ultimos hay muchos).*
> Lo unico que habrá sera disparidad entre lo bueno y lo malo.
> Los de "zeguiraa zubiendoii balorrr refugiohhhh" os deberías preguntar qué exactamente subirá.



Exacto. Los únicos pisos a precio medio "asequible" en los madriles cumplen a rajatabla esa regla: colmeneros de ladrillo visto sin reformar, alicatado del Cuéntame, sin parking, sin ascensor muchas veces y en ciudades-dormitorio del extrarradio de madric rodeados de lumpen, viegos y "multiculturalidad"... a ver quién tiene cojones de encontrar un millenial nenaza de gayfone, netflix y play ultra-mimado que esté dispuesto a entramparse 30 años en una mierda de esas aunque puediera pagarlo.... que ellos son PAUlistas de urba de pádel/piscina/gimnasio porque ellos lo valen aunque necesiten 60 años y 2 sueldos para pagarlos...


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Sep 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En 2008 no habia inflacion, ahora la situacion es distinta.
> 
> Esto no implica que ahora los pisos vayan a bajar mas, porque esta pelicula no se sabe como va a terminar, si la inflacion no baja es posible que los precios no bajen y se conviertan en refugio de ahorro para que la gente con cash se pueda deshacerse de sus euros, pero tambien puede ser que la era de los tipos 0 se haya acabado para siempre y la inflacion sea alta pero sin descontrolarse, entonces si que bajaran mucho con tipos altos sostenidos en el tiempo.



Si los tipos cero se han acabado vamos pasito a pasito a la edad de piedra, ya solo de pensar las renovacicones de lineas de crédito en el sur de Europa de pymes 'atrapadas' en una moneda que no es la suya...es para ponerse a temblar


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Sep 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Aquí en las Rozas empiezan a ajustarse los precios, y en Majadahonda también, lo estoy viendo día tras día.
> Mi asesor fiscal vive en Tres Cantos, zona norte y me comenta lo mismo, que está empezando a "ajustarse" con bajadas de 10.000 euros aprox
> La cuestión es que la demanda empieza a flojear y la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar
> Tengo claro que va a bajar lo que no sé es cuánto...
> Saludos



Cagalunya, primera segunda y tecera linea de playa...en pisos construidos en 2002-2005 bajadas del 5+7% ahora mismo

tañueC


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> de pymes 'atrapadas' en una moneda que no es la suya...es para ponerse a temblar



ajjaj buen comentario. No obstante, mi teoria es la contraria. Creo que el BCE nunca va a abandonar a los vagos del sur y seran, al final, los del norte quienes se larguen, renunciando a cobrar sus deudas, y los vagos del sur lleven la moneda a hiperinflacion.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Sep 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ajjaj buen comentario. No obstante, mi teoria es lah contraria. Creo que el BCE nunca va a abandonar a los vagos del sur y seran, al final, los del norte quienes se larguen, renunciando a cobrar sus deudas, y los vagos del sur lleven la moneda a hiperinflacion.



Vamos a ver, aquí los que han provocado la hiperinflación del 350% -con la calculadora en la mano- pasando de una inflación del 2% (mandato BCE) al 9% (promedio UE) han sido los del Norte..que se hsn estado tocando los cojones durante 13 meses sin tocar una puta coma los tipos esperando a que el Euro devaluara como liras turcas..curiosamente hasta debajo de la paridad del USD 

Esa hiperinflación ya ha llegado Hulio!

Almenos podrían disimular un poco y taparse que han hundido al Euro por ordenes de los gringos 

parece haber una ley no escrita que dice que el BCE será siempre el ultimo en tomar decisiones de politica monetaria después de la Fed, BoJ, BoE, SNB, etc..

Es curiosísimo el retraso que llevan...no me quiero poner conspiranoico..


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, aquí los que han provocado la hiperinflación del 350% -con la calculadora en la mano- pasando de una inflación del 2% (mandato BCE) al 9% (promedio UE) han sido los del Norte..que se hsn estado tocando los cojones durante 13 meses sin tocar una puta coma los tipos esperando a que el Euro devaluara como liras turcas..curiosamente hasta debajo de la paridad del USD
> 
> Esa hiperinflación ya ha llegado Hulio!
> 
> ...



bueno la inflacion va mucho mas alla de los ultimos 13 meses

si es cierto que holanda tiene mas deuda que nadie, pero alemania tiene el target a favor con toda la UE

cuando hay que rescatar se rescata mayormente al sur

a lo importante, creo que el BCE lo controlan los del sur y no los del norte, y cuando haya que decidir el BCE sera mas paloma que halcon. las subidas de ahora estan en el guion, igual.que estan las bajadas cuando empiecen las quiebras. y cuando eso pase, creo que alemania no lo va a aceptar


----------



## spitfire (21 Sep 2022)

Me acaban de llegar 2 pisos en las Rozas que bajan unos 12.000 € partiendo de 450.000€ aprox.
Voy a esperar más a que baje de precio


----------



## Beto (21 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Cagalunya, primera segunda y tecera linea de playa...en pisos construidos en 2002-2005 bajadas del 5+7% ahora mismo
> 
> tañueC



Algún ejemplo? Porque playas hay muchas


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Sep 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Algún ejemplo? Porque playas hay muchas



Pues Maresme por ejemplo....costa de Girona, sur de Tarragona..

también es verdad que no son los pisos que yo me compraría...ni con un palo...pero que zulos en altura a 240-260k a estas turas bajen 5-7% ya es algo


----------



## spitfire (26 Sep 2022)

Que a nadie se le ocurra comprar ahora. Va a haber verdaderas gangas en unos meses 









Qué pasará con el precio de la vivienda en seis meses


La incertidumbre por el conflicto en Ucrania, el impacto económico de la guerra en todo el planeta, sobre todo en el sector energético, y el aumento disparado de la inflación, han provocado importantes consecuencias económicas.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Gusman (26 Sep 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Que a nadie se le ocurra comprar ahora. Va a haber verdaderas gangas en unos meses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es quien podra comprar....
Sin hipotecas o mucho mas caras o de menos dinero y con inflacion, no anima mucho la cosa


----------



## spitfire (26 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El tema es quien podra comprar....
> Sin hipotecas o mucho mas caras o de menos dinero y con inflacion, no anima mucho la cosa



Eso es cierto, el que tenga dinero podrá.


----------



## Gusman (26 Sep 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Eso es cierto, el que tenga dinero podrá.



Si no se lo roban antes los comunistas globalistas


----------



## Charles B. (26 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si no se lo roban antes los comunistas globalistas



O los extraterrestres de Raticulín.


----------



## spitfire (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gusman (26 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> O los extraterrestres de Raticulín.



Esos no quieren tu dinero. Quieren otra cosa...


----------



## Obelixyco (27 Sep 2022)

Bajada del 9%???


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (27 Sep 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Me acaban de llegar 2 pisos en las Rozas que bajan unos 12.000 € partiendo de 450.000€ aprox.
> Voy a esperar más a que baje de precio



Espera a que lleguen a 250.000


----------



## _Ñocla_ (28 Sep 2022)

Siempre estáis igual. Años y años diciendo lo mismo. 

Los pisos buenos o céntricos en ciudades de más de 150 o 200 mil habitantes no van a bajar significativamente.

Los pisos Paco en pueblos o en barriadas (que antes del 2008 subían como la espuma igual que los buenos) en esos si hay chollos.

Pero hay otra cosa que no entendeis, hay una burbuja del alquiler, esos pisos buenos en ciudades de 200.000 habitantes se alquilan todos y se alquilan en 15 días. El que lo vende es porque quiere la pasta inmediata, porque ahora lo que toca es alquilar.


----------



## Autómata (28 Sep 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Bajada del 9%???



9% dicen que subió solo el primer trimestre de 2022 .....


----------

